# Bigg C's builds



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I thought from now on instead of making a new topic for each build I'll just keep all of them in here. :cheesy: 

To start it off, this is what I'm working on now. It started out as the Ghostbusters Ecto1 '59 Caddi ambulance, but I wanted something different so I'm making it into a Hearse. SO far I've filled in the back windows, added some molding around the bottom of the rear for a vinyl top look, cut all the doors out, started working on the jams inbetween the front and rear doors, cut out the rear seats, cut out the phone and some box thing that was on the dash.

Anyways heres some pics of whats done so far.

































































And I found a little something for the back.  

























This will be a slow build due to me not being home much and other things I've got going on. But I'll update as soon as I do more work to it. :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

cut open the casket and hinge it :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good to see someone actually opening all 4 doors on a 4 door, looks good!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 1 2007, 10:37 PM~7386413
> *cut open the casket and hinge it :thumbsup:
> *


I want to but I might have to make a new one first cause that thing is solid resin!
But I'll see how it goes. lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good! i like you are opening 4 doors, keep it coming :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:0 hno: DAMN BRO LOOKIN FUKIN SCARY. IF ITS GOING TO BE A SLOW BUILD MAYBE YOU CAN UNVAIL IT ON HOLLOWS EVE. DEFINITLY GOING TO TURN OUT TIGHT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

MARIO ESTRADA I would but I hope to have it done before June. lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

do a grave digger type paint job :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 10:47 PM~7386533
> *do a grave digger type paint job :0
> *


Yeah thats what I was thinking, that or something like Biggs '67 I think it is.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2007, 09:49 PM~7386553
> *Yeah thats what I was thinking, that or something like Biggs '67 I think it is.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

thats awesome bro! I like those kits too! are you making a sliding tray for the casket? Get a scale black rose to throw on top of the coffin, that'd be a nice touch. What wheels are you going with, did you decide yet?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 09:56 PM~7386652
> *thats awesome bro! I like those kits too! are you making a sliding tray for the casket? Get a scale black rose to throw on top of the coffin, that'd be a nice touch. What wheels are you going with, did you decide yet?
> *


soem skull rims :0 with the matching steering wheel


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick man.....keep us posted


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 10:56 PM~7386652
> *thats awesome bro! I like those kits too! are you making a sliding tray for the casket? Get a scale black rose to throw on top of the coffin, that'd be a nice touch. What wheels are you going with, did you decide yet?
> *


Well what I was thinking was to get an Elvira T-Bird kit off e-bay and bash it for the wheels cause it comes with skull wheels or hub caps, and Detail Master has a photo etched skull and a spider steering wheel. But other then those I'm not sure yet. lol I'll figure it out as I go.
As far as the sliding tray gos, no, I've got a roller set up for the floor, but I make a coffin stand or something.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nice car and good work that you did to it so far, and nice casket that would be cool if you could open it up and hinge it lol keep it up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7386868
> *Well what I was thinking was to get an Elvira T-Bird kit off e-bay and bash it for the wheels cause it comes with skull wheels or hub caps, and Detail Master has a photo etched skull and a spider steering wheel.  But other then those I'm not sure yet. lol I'll figure it out as I go.
> As far as the sliding tray gos, no, I've got a roller set up for the floor, but I make a coffin stand or something.
> *


but a homies head on the body skeleton :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Car is lookin cool ! And the dudes about the right size ! NOW WHERES THE HEAD YOU GOT AT ! LOL !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 11:38 PM~7387163
> *Car  is  lookin  cool !    And  the  dudes  about the  right    size !  NOW  WHERES  THE  HEAD  YOU  GOT  AT  !  LOL !
> *


Which one? The big or little ones?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2007, 12:04 AM~7387505
> *Which one? The big or little ones?
> *



the 1 i did the eye balls !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ima keep an eye on this build, it caught my eye lol, (its a wagon ) lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 2 2007, 12:07 AM~7387556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should've figured lol It's cool though cause I like wagons also. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good man!! Didn't I give you that web site for those resins skulls?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2007, 12:24 AM~7387792
> *Looking good man!!  Didn't I give you that web site for those resins skulls?
> *


Yes and thank you, but I haven't had the cash to get em yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2007, 10:28 PM~7387838
> *Yes and thank you, but I haven't had the cash to get em yet.
> *


that'll go with this theme soo fuckin good. Thats all I'm waiting on to get some, a car with the paint and everything to go with the skull theme.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I've got a couple resin skulls, using them in a truck build i got on the back burner. Is the site your talking about the one with the vinyl stickers?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2007, 12:31 AM~7387870
> *that'll go with this theme soo fuckin good.  Thats all I'm waiting on to get some,  a car with the paint and everything to go with the skull theme.
> *


Yeah I thought about getting some scale bones which I think come with those skulls and making the landua irons on the sides out of em but I gotta get some first.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 2 2007, 12:32 AM~7387881
> *I've got a couple resin skulls, using them in a truck build i got on the back burner. Is the site your talking about the one with the vinyl stickers?
> *


Here's the site for the skull's but now they're out of stock! :angry: 

http://www.gohobbies.com/itemVER-1473.html


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2007, 09:24 AM~7389998
> *Here's the site for the skull's but now they're out of stock!  :angry:
> 
> http://www.gohobbies.com/itemVER-1473.html
> *


 :angry: :angry:  Oh well, I hope they'll be back in b4 I need to pick some up.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2007, 10:24 AM~7389998
> *Here's the site for the skull's but now they're out of stock!  :angry:
> 
> http://www.gohobbies.com/itemVER-1473.html
> *


Those are cool, the ones i bought didnt have bones. I can't find this guys website, I'll try to take a pic of them tomorrow tho.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 01:35 AM~7395105
> *Those are cool, the ones i bought didnt have bones. I can't find this guys website, I'll try to take a pic of them tomorrow tho.
> *


I've got a whole bunch of these little skulls. I got one from someone off here, but I don't remember who and then Mini hooked me up with some others.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 3 2007, 12:43 AM~7395394
> *I've got a whole bunch of these little skulls. I got one from someone off here, but I don't remember who and then Mini hooked me up with some others.
> *



:0 :0 Those are cool too.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

who makes the ghostbuster kit, i want one


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

gonna be killer when done


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 3 2007, 04:05 AM~7395777
> *who makes the ghostbuster kit, i want one
> *


POLAR LIGHTS. MAKES THIS KIT...

IM GLAD BIG C U LIKE YOUR KIT..IM GLAD WE MADE THAT TRADE..IM STILL WORKIN ON THE 300...ITS LOOKIN GOOD...i need to make a order wit u some speakers...hit me up when u get this...thanks man..keep up the good work..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL+Mar 3 2007, 06:05 AM~7395777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad we made the trade also, Thanks Bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been trying to get all the un needed stuff outta the interior and patching the holes, cleaning up the door lines and I've been playin' around with the hinges that Armando posted up trying to get them just right to work for me. I still have to work on my door lines more so that my gaps won't be so tight and so the doors will open how I want em to.

Any ways heres the pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Very nice!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats lookin really nice C :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work so far C!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

good work on the doors Big C ! Have you found the Caddy kit yet to part out ?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice biggc!! i love all 4 doors being opened!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 07:53 AM~7417651
> *good  work  on the  doors  Big  C !  Have  you  found  the  Caddy  kit  yet  to  part  out ?
> *


I found one on e-bay I'm watching, but other then that no. So if that one goes to high I'll still be lookin' for one.


Thanks everyone!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nothing but skills :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

what caddy kit do you need??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2007, 10:43 PM~7423766
> *what caddy kit do you need??
> *


I was wanting a '59 caddy kit so i could rob the frame and running gear and so this one would have an opening hood with engine detail all.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

there's a hobby shop by my house that has some.......is there a certain price you are looking to spend......i could run by there if you want me to........


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2007, 11:23 PM~7424075
> *there's a hobby shop by my house that has some.......is there a certain price you are looking to spend......i could run by there if you want me to........
> *


I'd like to stay under $15 for the kit. but I'm gonna have to wait till next week before I can get cause I just spent the last of my money on my celly phone bill. 

Thank you though and maybe next week I'll take ya up on this.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 6 2007, 10:59 PM~7424381
> *I'd like to stay under $15 for the kit. but I'm gonna have to wait till next week before I can get cause I just spent the last of my money on my celly phone bill.
> 
> Thank you though and maybe next week I'll take ya up on this.
> *



 Mine just came in the fucker is $314 and thats just for one month! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 7 2007, 12:01 AM~7424404
> * Mine just came in the fucker is $314 and thats just for one month!  :angry:
> *


stop using the damn thing for porn calls !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2007, 10:01 PM~7424404
> * Mine just came in the fucker is $314 and thats just for one month!  :angry:
> *


fuck that. 
mines about 30$ for 3 month. Prepaid and I don't ever really use it. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 7 2007, 12:01 AM~7424404
> * Mine just came in the fucker is $314 and thats just for one month!  :angry:
> *


Damn bro thats a lot, mine was only $165 and thats to high for me. lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 6 2007, 09:59 PM~7424381
> *I'd like to stay under $15 for the kit. but I'm gonna have to wait till next week before I can get cause I just spent the last of my money on my celly phone bill.
> 
> Thank you though and maybe next week I'll take ya up on this.
> *



Just let me know.............


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 10:04 PM~7424427
> *fuck that.
> mines about 30$ for 3 month.  Prepaid and I don't ever really use it.  :biggrin:
> *



X-2

^he prolly has net10^

thats what i have :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 7 2007, 12:28 AM~7424656
> *Just let me know.............
> *


I will for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got all the interior crap cut out that didn't need to be there and all my fill pieces in and the new floor. I also got out my resin pieces to see how they would look in place. I'm gonna be busy for the next few days so I prolly won't get back to this till the weekend or next week.

























:biggrin: Please feel free to comment good or bad, let me know what ya think.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Why did you glue macaroni to the floor?





















J/K bro, looks good!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 7 2007, 02:39 AM~7425497
> *Why did you glue macaroni to the floor?
> J/K bro, looks good!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew someone was gonna say that. :biggrin: 

Those are the floor rollers for the coffin.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

do i even gotta say it....

loooking real good C


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE!!!!!...GONNA LOOK CRAZY!


----------



## lowrider drive (Mar 4, 2007)

nice work


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! If it wasn't for this place I don't think I'd be where I'm at now with building these. :thumbsup: SO THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good C


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 8 2007, 06:43 PM~7438463
> *Thanks everyone!!  If it wasn't for this place I don't think I'd be where I'm at now with building these.  :thumbsup:  SO THANKS AGAIN!!
> *


OH thats great ! BLAME ALL OF US FOR THIS !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good C. that ride is coming along nice bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 9 2007, 11:35 AM~7444102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn that is looking good! nice body work and attention to detail


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I've been busy and haven't had the time to do any thing to this, but I'll get back to it tonight or tomorrow. 

I got a couple kits for my b-day and this is one of em that I'll be doing up like this, but it'll be after I finsh up my Hearse and maybe a few other.

Just thought I'd share it with ya. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2007, 05:09 PM~7516408
> *Well I've been busy and haven't had the time to do any thing to this, but I'll get back to it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I got a couple kits for my b-day and this is one of em that I'll be doing up like this, but it'll be after I finsh up my Hearse and maybe a few other.
> ...


i like that kit, slam it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 06:15 PM~7516449
> *i like that kit, slam it
> *


I thought about that, but I think it looks better up high, so thats how it's going.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2007, 04:17 PM~7516460
> *I thought about that, but I think it looks better up high, so thats how it's going.
> *


X2 looks good up high


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2007, 05:17 PM~7516460
> *I thought about that, but I think it looks better up high, so thats how it's going.
> *


park a mini truck underneath it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 4 runners going to be NICE! When was your B-day. Anyways happy B-day.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 21 2007, 12:58 AM~7519610
> *that 4 runners going to be NICE!  When was your B-day.  Anyways happy B-day.
> *


Thanks, it was on the 10th of this month.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2007, 05:09 PM~7516408
> *Well I've been busy and haven't had the time to do any thing to this, but I'll get back to it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I got a couple kits for my b-day and this is one of em that I'll be doing up like this, but it'll be after I finsh up my Hearse and maybe a few other.
> ...



hey biggc i have this kit as well, its an awesome kit!! i will build mine raised as well!! but, where did the rims come off of?? those from the quad cab kit??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 21 2007, 08:08 AM~7520392
> *hey biggc i have this kit as well, its an awesome kit!! i will build mine raised as well!! but, where did the rims come off of?? those from the quad cab kit??
> *


The wheels tires & axles n all are from a diecast H2 made by "So Real Concepts" 










This was one of the nicest diecasts I have ever seen, but it's taken about 5 dives off the shelf and I got tired of putting it back together, so I robbed all the goodies off it.  It's only 1 of 850 made, but oh well. lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got alittle bit more done to the Hearse but nothing to really show. I do how ever have some new projects I'm working on and some I'll be starting soon.

My Pete....long N low.



















A big *THANKS to Twinn & Mini* for these two!!!! :thumbsup: 

Cutlass



























'69 Impala


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that petes going to be awesome!! The other 2 are sweet aswell. Can't wait to get my cutty. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Mar 23 2007, 12:13 AM~7534525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!! I've been wanting to do up a Semi for awhile now. Most of the kits are high dollar but this one is around $20 and with the Hobby Lobby coupon you can pick one up for about $12.50.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

that pete is tight n i like the cutty and imp. keep up the good work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 23 2007, 09:53 PM~7539772
> *that pete is tight n i like the cutty and imp. keep up the good work
> *


Thanks man!! :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good so far on everything C... cant wait to see that cutty!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7539833
> *lookin good so far on everything C... cant wait to see that cutty!
> *


Thanks Bro!! It's still a ways off in less I get a wild hair and start on it. lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got most of the body work done for the most part, still some small holes to fill and some other spots. I also got the frame done and made a cast of some fenders for the rear, kinda rough but I'll fix em. 
I still have to finsh lowering the rear.

Enjoy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice man, trick that truck! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the big rig, looks pretty sweet... is that how the sides r stayin by the doors, with the step and stuff or u doin the custom shit like they got on them long and low trucks comin from the front fenders back :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 09:00 PM~7556989
> *i like the big rig, looks pretty sweet... is that how the sides r stayin by the doors, with the step and stuff or u doin the custom shit like they got on them long and low trucks comin from the front fenders back :dunno:
> *


There's a step that goes there and I'm making some fill pieces that will go around it. It won't look like some of the newer trucks but it'll look good. You won't see most of the frame up under the cab. I'll see if I can find a pic of what I'm talking about.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work man! that rig is gonna be cool!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Mar 26 2007, 08:46 PM~7556914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob!!

This is how the side will look when I'm done with it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Comin out nice homie


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

where did u get tha skeleton and coffin kit from i want 1


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN_@Mar 27 2007, 11:17 AM~7560773
> *where did u get tha skeleton and coffin kit from i want 1
> *


The skeleton I got from Mini which he got from the old Lil Coffin kit, and I think it came with a few other kits as well. The coffin I got off e-bay, but it's solid resin. I was gonna recast it and make a hollow one but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I couldn't keep my hands off of it. So this thing is about 85% done, just waiting on a few things to dry. I got busy working on this that I didn't take any progress pics, so I took some tonight of whats done this far.

Enjoy!! :0 














































I've still gotta set the rear end up higher.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn! that is gonna be sick man! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 26 2007, 10:48 PM~7558010
> *Thanks Bro!!
> Thanks Bob!!
> 
> ...



that is cool too man! i like the low rigs like that. there are some custom ones i would not mind building. i have pics someplace?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 30 2007, 12:13 AM~7581799
> *damn! that is gonna be sick man!  :0
> *


Thanks Bob!! Heck yeah you should build a semi some time.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn that truck is ready for some off roading!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2007, 12:40 AM~7582068
> *Damn that truck is ready for some off roading!!
> *


Yep yep :biggrin: 



By the way a big *THANKS* to Mini for the paint on this 4 Runner!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 29 2007, 10:49 PM~7582136
> *Yep yep  :biggrin:
> By the way a big THANKS to Mini for the paint on this 4 Runner!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: you started this last week and he already painted it? Damn been waiting 6 months. :biggrin: :biggrin: JP. 

I thought that looked like a Mini painting. Nice work both of ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2007, 12:56 AM~7582187
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  you started this last week and he already painted it?  Damn been waiting 6 months.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JP.
> 
> I thought that looked like a Mini painting.  Nice work both of ya!!  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL yeah he had the colors already mixed up and sitting right there. So I said hey paint this up for me, and he did. :biggrin: 

He'll get to yours, he has a ton of work he's doing, for himself and others. I had him doing something else for me and I had to bring it back home so I could finsh up the body work, cause he hasn't had time to do it. 

I did get to check out your other car over there, that thing is nice, you're gonna love it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 29 2007, 11:02 PM~7582229
> *LOL yeah he had the colors already mixed up and sitting right there. So I said hey paint this up for me, and he did.  :biggrin:
> 
> He'll get to yours, he has a ton of work he's doing, for himself and others. I had him doing something else for me and I had to bring it back home so I could finsh up the body work, cause he hasn't had time to do it.
> ...



I was just messin. I told him I'm not in a hurry. Thats all I need is more kits distract me :uh: He's got way too much shit going on for me to rush him. He's hookin me up FAT also, so I can't say much. :biggrin: 

Nice work man, I can't wait to see that 18 wheeler!!! Makes me wanna find one! Is it getting a trl? Flatbed? :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2007, 01:07 AM~7582257
> *I was just messin.  I told him I'm not in a hurry.  Thats all I need is more kits distract me  :uh:    He's got way too much shit going on for me to rush him.  He's hookin me up FAT also,  so I can't say much.  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice work man,  I can't wait to see that 18 wheeler!!! Makes me wanna find one!  Is it getting a trl?  Flatbed?  :0
> *


I'm not sure yet. I'd like to find a transport trailer (car hauler) but haven't found one yet. I did find some on e-bay, but shit they go high.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think they have the transporter on www.scalelows.com revell i think


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 30 2007, 01:46 AM~7582431
> *i think they have the transporter on www.scalelows.com revell i think
> *


Sweet :cheesy: thanks man I was on there yesterday and didn't even go into the Revell stuff.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 29 2007, 11:46 PM~7582431
> *i think they have the transporter on www.scalelows.com revell i think
> *



:0 :0 :0 yes he does!! There ya go BiggC.  Ryans got it all! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

varry nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 26 2007, 09:48 PM~7558010
> *Thanks Bro!!
> Thanks Bob!!
> 
> ...


thats gonna look nice.. u chromin anything on it..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

BIGGC, the 4-runner is sick, and the semi is lookin bad-ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 DAMN
That bad boy looks rreeeeeaaalll good

Nice work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Mar 30 2007, 03:26 AM~7582655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE 4-RUNNER!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2007, 04:52 PM~7586421
> *NICE 4-RUNNER!
> *


Thanks Marinate!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*DONE!!!*
I got some time tonight and finshed this one up. Now back to work on my other projects. 

Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work biggc

came out bad ass


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 4 2007, 05:50 AM~7615326
> *great work biggc
> 
> came out bad ass
> *


Thanks Doc !! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sssssssswwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttt!!! i lov it biggc!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0

wus dat?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 4 2007, 11:43 AM~7616630
> *
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


Click here and you'll find out.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 4 2007, 07:19 AM~7615424
> *sssssssswwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttt!!! i lov it biggc!!!
> *


Thanks Bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALMOST MISSED THIS ONE... :0 
LOOKING REAL GOOD BIGGC. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 03:28 PM~7618214
> *ALMOST MISSED THIS ONE...  :0
> LOOKING REAL  GOOD BIGGC.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Biggs!!  Just trying to keep up with you guys.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 4 2007, 01:30 PM~7618230
> *Thanks Biggs!!    Just trying to keep up with you guys.
> *


JOB WELL DONE HOMIE.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

looks cool. And real homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 4 2007, 04:19 PM~7618566
> *looks cool. And real homie
> *


Thanks Solo1!! :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i like that malibu wagon :cheesy:

i want one 

welp, ill just have to make one!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

4 runner turned out tight as hell! Nice job homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy+Apr 4 2007, 04:38 PM~7618716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Travis!!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn!! That ride came out clean bro! Once again you pulled out a tight build!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Apr 4 2007, 05:40 PM~7619149
> *Damn!!  That ride came out clean bro! Once again you pulled out a tight build!
> *


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that lift turn out pretty damn nice.. is it a working suspension or no? got engine pics


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got a bit more done to the Hearse tonight. I got all the doors back on and hinged!

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 04:01 AM~7681572
> *that lift turn out pretty damn nice.. is it a working suspension or no? got engine pics
> *


Nope non working, but it sure does look good. LOL No engine in this one. I was going to but just wanted to do a quick build.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2007, 03:06 AM~7681582
> *Nope non working, but it sure does look good. LOL  No engine in this one. I was going to but just wanted to do a quick build.
> *


still looks bad ass.. and the hearse is turnin out nice.. even with the back doors hinged in such a little space.. u figure out the paitn scheme for it yet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 that casket hauler!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Apr 13 2007, 04:09 AM~7681587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2007, 03:21 AM~7681608
> *Thanks, and nope not yet. I need to figure it out really quick though if I wanna get it done for the June show.  hno:
> 
> *


yea, n this year is goin by pretty fast, u put it off itll be the end of may :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 04:24 AM~7681613
> *yea, n this year is goin by pretty fast, u put it off itll be the end of may  :0
> *


I know I've put this off for to long already, but I had a few other things I had to finsh up first. But now it's go time, so I hope to have this finshed up with in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2007, 03:31 AM~7681626
> *I know I've put this off for to long already, but I had a few other things I had to finsh up first.  But now it's go time, so I hope to have this finshed up with in the next few weeks or so.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

These are just a couple of club promo's I did up for the contest that the club I belong to is having in June. The theme this year is "Rat Rod" and I was told to just make em look crappy. I did each one a bit different, but kinda the same.
:cheesy: 
The first one is a '51 Chevy Fleetline.














































This next one is a '59 Chevy El Camino.



























It's kinda hard to tell, but in this pic ^^ I added Duck tape to the seat.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

them look like junk :biggrin: put some cracks in the windows  nice work..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 15 2007, 01:07 AM~7692985
> *them look like junk :biggrin: put some cracks in the windows  nice work..
> *


SHit thats what I forgot to add :uh: , thanks for reminding me!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2007, 02:10 AM~7693005
> *SHit thats what I forgot to add :uh: , thanks for reminding me!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: the rest looks like shit, but in a good way


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

those look nice and shitty! Just the way they post to look! Good job man. I can't believe one of them didn't have scallops. *59* :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 15 2007, 02:20 AM~7693346
> *those look nice and shitty!  Just the way they post to look!  Good job man.  I can't believe one of them didn't have scallops. *59*  :biggrin:
> *


I started to put em on then just never did.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT 51 AND 59 ARE BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 15 2007, 09:47 AM~7694033
> *THAT 51 AND 59 ARE BAD ASS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Another project I'll be working on is the '76 Caprice. I gave it to Mini awhile back and told him not to be in a hurry with it. Well I had forgot all about it and when I went over there today he told me to take it home with me. lol SO I'll be working this one in as well. 

:0 














































I haven't done much to it yet, but maybe I'll have it done by this weekend.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN C THAT GLASS HOUSE IS CLEAN  . MINI DOES ONE HELL OF A JOB :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fukkin sick!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23+Apr 18 2007, 01:43 AM~7717371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2007, 12:19 AM~7717491
> *Thanks, & Yes he does do a nice job.
> :biggrin:
> *



should have grabbed my stuff while you was there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 02:23 AM~7717509
> *should have grabbed my stuff while you was there.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think he said something about sending some stuff out, but don't hold me to that cause it might not of been yours he was talking about.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn that looks bad ass

get er done :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

X-2 GET-R-DONE!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Apr 18 2007, 07:32 AM~7718174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's getting there, I'll post more pic of it tonight after I get some more done.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I had some running to do today so while I was out I stopped at a garage sale and found this old Lincoln Continetal for a couple $'s so I picked it up. It was missing the hood and front bumper, but I couldn't pass it up for the price. 

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Interior for the Caprice.

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that interior looks damn good. That oldass lincoln is cool.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 19 2007, 03:09 AM~7725574
> *that interior looks damn good.  That oldass lincoln is cool.
> *


Thanks Man!! 

I guess I'll make the Lincoln in to a custom or something since it doesn't have a hood or the bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

hell yeah... lookz hella clean(the interior)...... caprice is thoed too...... wheres the eggster??lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT LINC AD INTERIOR FOR THE CAPRICE LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82+Apr 19 2007, 03:46 AM~7725638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*DONE!!*</span>

<span style=\'colorrange\'>*Vitamin C* is done, just a few touch up's left to do.

Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 looks killer!! those pinstrips really stand out when you got the flash on!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass. what color is the main orange color? somethin mini just mixed up or somethin i could get ahold of :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

outside pics! looks tight!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 05:20 AM~7733866
> *thats badass. what color is the main orange color? somethin mini just mixed up or somethin i could  get ahold of :0
> *


The main body color is something Mini came up with. It's the Orange that's in the engine compartment over a Silver base, then over that is the flake in binder, and last is a candy Orange Mini mixed up. But get with him and he should be able to get ya the info on all the stuff. 


I'll get some outside pics in a few. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE VITAMIN C! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I took some outside pics....a bunch of em. lol 

So here ya go. :cheesy: 



































































































If I remember tomorrow I'll get some good sunny pics cause the sun was starting to go down in these.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THAT LOOKS DAMN GOOD C AND MINI THATS A NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 20 2007, 05:48 PM~7737616
> *The main body color is something Mini came up with. It's the Orange that's in the engine compartment over a Silver base, then over that is the flake in binder, and last is a candy Orange Mini mixed up.  But get with him and he should be able to get ya the info on all the stuff.
> I'll get some outside pics in a few.  :cheesy:
> *


i dont have nothin to spray it n e ways, its just a badass color


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

great lookin glasshouse BIGGC keep up the great work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23+Apr 20 2007, 09:39 PM~7739221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Just about got everything done on the Hearse. I'm waiting on some parts to come in which should be here next week and it'll be ready for paint.

Not sure on wheels yet, The ones I wanted to put on it I can't find with out buying the whole kit. So if any one has the skull hubcaps from the Elvira T-bird let me know.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks killer bro! :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 26 2007, 03:20 AM~7776302
> *Looks killer bro!  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Travis!! I like it, but I think I'm going to change the hinges on the two back doors cause I don't like the way they come through the door panel.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight bro!! tight!! alot of nice work goin into this thing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW that caprice is awesome


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Apr 26 2007, 07:50 AM~7776602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!! :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

you KNOW i love taht hearse!!!!

cant wait to see more of it!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 26 2007, 06:05 PM~7780609
> *you KNOW i love taht hearse!!!!
> 
> cant wait to see more of it!!
> *


LOL Thanks!! Yeah I know ya do. Thats what I'll be working on till I finsh it up.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I went to the IPMS Show Me State Model Fest/Contest today and took home 3rd place in the GM cars class for my '65 wagon, and this one I have to share with Mini since he painted it, took first place in the Foreign class with my 4X4 Toyota 4 Runner. :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats!! wheres the show pics/car pic?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 28 2007, 08:26 PM~7793316
> *congrats!! wheres the show pics/car pic?
> *


I didn't get any pics cause I got half way there and figured out I had left my camera at the house.  

But these are the cars that won.

The FIRST place winner









THIRD place winner


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet cars!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*CONGRATS!*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb+Apr 28 2007, 09:48 PM~7793735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks!!!*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That hearse is tight cant wait to see it done that Caprice is clownin Bro also CONGRATS on the wins bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 29 2007, 01:14 AM~7794873
> *That hearse is tight  cant wait to see it done that Caprice is clownin Bro also CONGRATS on the wins bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!!



Well me and the Hearse aren't seein' eye to eye, so I took a little break from it and started to do the body work to the 627. It still has some problems I have to fix, but I put it in primer so I could see what needed to be fixed better.

Pics :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

congrats on the wins.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

x2...... i like that wagon u got there.... wut kinda cars placed 2nd and 1st??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 30 2007, 02:53 AM~7801116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!! It was an all GM cars class so the first place winner was some roadster lookin '66 Olds, VERY nice build and second place was a really nice '55 nomad. This show was a mostly air plane and tank show so all the judges were old guys and my lowriders didn't really set to well with some of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 30 2007, 02:16 AM~7801141
> *
> Thanks Bro!!      It was an all GM cars class so the first place winner was some roadster lookin '66 Olds, VERY nice build  and second place was a really nice '55 nomad.  This show was a mostly air plane and tank show so all the judges were old guys and my lowriders didn't really set to well with some of them.  :biggrin:
> *


all good man...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 29 2007, 10:16 PM~7801141
> *Thanks Travis !!
> Thanks Bro!!      It was an all GM cars class so the first place winner was some roadster lookin '66 Olds, VERY nice build  and second place was a really nice '55 nomad.  This show was a mostly air plane and tank show so all the judges were old guys and my lowriders didn't really set to well with some of them.  :biggrin:
> *


awesome builds man and congrats on the wins.... i know what u mean with the IPMS.. its the same even here in hawaii... maybe even worse since we got 5-6 military bases on one island including Pearl Harbor... went to one IPMS meeting and it seemed like it was a PMS meeting when i pulled out my lowriders....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 30 2007, 12:49 AM~7801106
> *Thanks Bro!!
> Well me and the Hearse aren't seein' eye to eye
> 
> *


you know what to do with it.....  



































































































































SELL IT TO ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CONGRAT'S C!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Apr 30 2007, 12:34 PM~7802916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7805400
> *Nope, I still want it. But if I change my mind I'll let ya know.  :biggrin:
> Thanks Bro!!
> *


have you changed your mind yet? :biggrin: seriously though send me some pics of your hinge setup....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 30 2007, 06:17 PM~7805449
> *have you changed your mind yet?  :biggrin:  seriously though send me some pics of your hinge setup....
> *


PM'd :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

After I saw some of your all's topics, I noticed that I never added all my finshed builds in here so what better time then now.

'92 Mustang Vert Custom









































'99 Mustang Cobra Custom









'67 Impala


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

'65 Chevelle Wagon
































Jeep CJ7
















Acura Integra (well part of it, it's the only pic I have left.)








'50 Chevy P/U


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice builds, you already know I like 'em!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

'64 Impala
























The Eggster








'76 Caprice




























I know there's more but I can't find the pics right now.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i like that 76 caprice.........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin damn good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

they all look good bigg... i especially like the velle wagon 

any updates on the caddy wagon?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 28 2007, 11:03 AM~7991917
> *they all look good bigg... i especially like the velle wagon
> 
> any updates on the caddy wagon?
> *


No, not yet, it's gotten pushed to the side cause I couldn't find another '59 kit for parts. But Mini helped me out and found one for me, so I got it the other day and I'll be getting started back on it maybe next week.

THANKS everyone!! Some of those are old builds mixed in with the new one's.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got another new project over the weekend. A friend of Mini's started it and wanted to see it finshed up. 

Chopped '67 Impala. Don't worry wheels aren't staying, just what I had sitting there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8183764
> *NICE!!!
> *


I thought it was bad ass. :biggrin: I got a few other kits also, but those will come out as I work on them, after I finsh up a few others first.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

any more pics of that orange 67 imp.it looks sweet :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that impala is crazy man....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 27 2007, 12:04 AM~8184375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers  

































































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that shit is sweet......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2007, 10:42 PM~8184648
> *that shit is sweet......
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's one sick '67 you build! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides bro 67 is clean


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 27 2007, 10:53 AM~8186377
> *nice rides bro 67 is clean
> *


Thanks 408!!

Here's another project for down the road. I had it out to clean it up some. Resin 1960 Pontiac Ambulance. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. :dunno: It might end up becoming another Hearse before I figure it out. lol
:0 
























:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks like the caddy in mistah fabs 'ghostride it' video. u could make that one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8216255
> *Thanks 408!!
> 
> Here's another project for down the road. I had it out to clean it up some. Resin 1960 Pontiac Ambulance. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.  :dunno:  It might end up going to LowandBeyond before I figure it out. lol
> ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

damn!! thaz tight..
the lights turn on... 


> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 26 2007, 10:40 PM~8184638
> *Thanks Bro!!  :cheesy:
> Yeppers
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 2 2007, 01:43 AM~8216374
> *damn!! thaz tight..
> the lights turn on...
> *


No, I was just real close to the front end so the flash makes it look like that. I do have what I need to do that though and you'll be seeing it on a build down the road.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 01:28 AM~8216279
> *
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :no: All MINE!! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 11:49 PM~8216427
> *:nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :no:  All MINE!! LOL
> *



when you get bored of it or it starts kicking your ass, then you know where to ship it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 01:51 AM~8216433
> *when you get bored of it or it starts kicking your ass,  then you know where to ship it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


uh huh lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats gonna be a cool project


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I done went and started another project. :uh: But I'm liking this one so I hope I can see it all the way through and not end up putting it away like allllllll the others. lol :cheesy: 


Comet Drag Car. :biggrin: 
:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i dunno how many times i've said that........




> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 8 2007, 11:33 PM~8264242
> *Well I done went and started another project.  :uh:  But I'm liking this one so I hope I can see it all the way through and not end up putting it away like allllllll the others. lol  :cheesy:
> Comet Drag Car.  :biggrin:
> :0
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 04:37 AM~8264250
> *i dunno how many times i've said that........
> *



I know, I say it all the time. I stick to it till something pisses me off and I get all flustered then it goes back on the shelf. :biggrin: I've been working on this one inbetween helping my nephew build one of his. So it's not been me working all on this which is why I think I'm liking it. lol


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

IZ LOOK'N TIGHT ... MAKE YOUR OWN ROLL BARS ?
CHECK OUT THAT ENGINE



> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 9 2007, 02:33 AM~8264242
> *Well I done went and started another project.  :uh:  But I'm liking this one so I hope I can see it all the way through and not end up putting it away like allllllll the others. lol  :cheesy:
> Comet Drag Car.  :biggrin:
> :0
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ur models are tight bro keep up the good work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 9 2007, 04:50 AM~8264271
> *IZ LOOK'N  TIGHT ... MAKE YOUR OWN ROLL BARS ?
> CHECK OUT THAT ENGINE
> *



No, I didn't make my own this time. I'm not sure what the cage is out of cause I got this from Mini and it has some parts from a few cars to make it all work.

I'll show more of the engine once I get it how I want it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ive been itching to start a new project drag car and this is not helping :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 9 2007, 02:33 AM~8264242
> *Well I done went and started another project.  :uh:  But I'm liking this one so I hope I can see it all the way through and not end up putting it away like allllllll the others. lol  :cheesy:
> Comet Drag Car.  :biggrin:
> :0
> ...



nice work :biggrin:

heres some inspiritaion...



























hope this helps you finish it uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!! WagonGuy I love your car!

Well I got a little bit more done to my drag car.

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8216255
> *Thanks 408!!
> 
> Here's another project for down the road. I had it out to clean it up some. Resin 1960 Pontiac Ambulance. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.  :dunno:  It might end up becoming another Hearse before I figure it out. lol
> ...


Wow! that ride is HUGE!! :thumbsup: Imagine that sittin' on 13'... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 11 2007, 02:02 AM~8280790
> *Wow! that ride is HUGE!! :thumbsup: Imagine that sittin' on 13'... :biggrin:
> *


imagine all t he shit you could put in it :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Jul 11 2007, 01:02 AM~8280790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have enough room to put damn near anything you wanted in it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

started on that other kit huh?? The hurst kicking your ass??? Need my addy to send it to me? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 02:31 AM~8281364
> *started on that other kit huh??  The hurst kicking your ass???  Need my addy to send it to me?    :0  :biggrin:
> *


Naw, it's not kickin' my ass yet. I'm just takin' a break from it and to clear some room on the shelfs, I'm buying faster then I build. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 12:34 AM~8281371
> *Naw, it's not kickin' my ass yet. I'm just takin' a break from it and to clear some room on the shelfs, I'm buying faster then I build. lol
> *



see there. :biggrin: Sell the hurst and buy more kits.  That will clear some space and give you more models. Win-win.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 02:36 AM~8281380
> *see there.    :biggrin:    Sell the hurst and buy more kits.    That will clear some space and give you more models.  Win-win.
> *


No, no, no it'll get finshed one day along with the rest of them. :biggrin: 




















And this is only most of them. I have a few boxes full of kits also. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I gotta try. Don't hate for that. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


'I think instead of building models, you need to finish painting them walls. LOL. Lazy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 03:09 AM~8281503
> *I gotta try.  Don't hate for that.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 'I think instead of building models,  you need to finish painting them walls.  LOL.  Lazy.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No hate from this end Bro.

Yeah I should finsh the walls up, I got two of them painted and then never got back to it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn thats alot of cars


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that hearse is pretty sick man! :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good homie man u got ur own model car store in ur 1 room dont u. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 01:32 AM~8281603
> *looking good homie man u got ur own model car store in ur 1 room dont u. lol
> *



can't call it a store if he don't sell anything. ( like that hearse)  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OK, I'm gonna shut up about it now. One last try.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL yeah I've got a few kits to keep me busy, but it's far from a store. 

Ya never know Travis one day I may just give in. lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 02:34 AM~8281371
> *Naw, it's not kickin' my ass yet. I'm just takin' a break from it and to clear some room on the shelfs, I'm buying faster then I build. lol
> *


that seems to be my problem too


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8216255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 wow that is alsome man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

That will be one kick ass ride Bigg C


oneyed

question?? where you get the skeleton ?? I'm looking for a few?? Thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! :cheesy: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 11 2007, 02:03 PM~8284440
> *That will be one kick ass ride Bigg C
> oneyed
> 
> ...


The one I have I got from Mini. He had it and gave it to me to put in the coffin. If I come across any more I'll let you know.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP C...WHERES YOUR BUDDY *********** AT...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 05:55 PM~8286262
> *WHAT UP C...WHERES YOUR BUDDY *********** AT...
> *


Not sure, I talked to him for a few yesterday and he said something about being real sick and I think he's still grounded. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 05:14 PM~8286351
> *Not sure, I talked to him for a few yesterday and he said something about being real sick and I think he's still grounded.  :biggrin:
> *



TELL HIM TO GET HIS BALLS BACK & CALL ME  TELL HIM I SAID FOR HIS OL LADY TO QUIT OWNING HIM


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 05:17 PM~8286369
> *TELL HIM TO GET HIS BALLS BACK & CALL ME   TELL HIM I SAID FOR HIS OL LADY TO QUIT OWNING HIM
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:17 PM~8286369
> *TELL HIM TO GET HIS BALLS BACK & CALL ME   TELL HIM I SAID FOR HIS OL LADY TO QUIT OWNING HIM
> *


 :0 
I think she take em with her when she leaves. I'll tell him though.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 05:21 PM~8286393
> *:0
> I think she take em with her when she leaves.  I'll tell him though.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've just about got this one finshed up, just need to set the cage up abit higher and add a few other things and this will be ready for paint. :cheesy: 






































My trouble maker Jak :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD C


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

dame !!! digging the meats on back .


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2007, 04:54 PM~8286253
> *Thanks everyone!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> The one I have I got from Mini. He had it and gave it to me to put in the coffin.  If I come across any more I'll let you know.
> *


 Just need to know if it's resin or plastic ??? I have a few from the boothill express showrod, but need a few more. Thanks

oneyed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 13 2007, 03:37 PM~8302732
> *Just need to know if it's resin or plastic ??? I have a few from the boothill express showrod, but need a few more. Thanks
> 
> oneyed
> *



tHATS WHAT HIS IS ! i got it from the bad madicne ! The boot hill has a molded in gun belt ! The LIL Coffin one doesn't have an open rib cage ! I have a few from the Rommos Rod but they have the hats molded on the heads !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 02:40 PM~8302758
> *tHATS  WHAT  HIS  IS    !  i    got  it  from the  bad  madicne    !    The    boot  hill  has  a  molded  in  gun  belt    !    The  LIL    Coffin  one    doesn't  have  an  open  rib  cage  !    I  have  a  few  from the  Rommos  Rod    but  they  have  the    hats  molded  on the  heads  !
> *


 Dame the Bad medicine ??? I have three kits but they don't look like that. hummm my bad. Thanks for the info. Still looking for someone you cast them cause I want to build this.










Laters oneyed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 13 2007, 03:50 PM~8302852
> *Dame the Bad medicine ??? I have three kits but they don't look like that.  hummm  my bad. Thanks for the info.  Still looking for someone you cast them cause I want to build this.
> 
> 
> ...



That would be the baddest show rod kit ever ! I would love to get my hands on that if it were a real kit !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats fuckin' bad ass!!!!!! PLEASE be sure to share once you start this. :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 13 2007, 01:50 PM~8302852
> *Dame the Bad medicine ??? I have three kits but they don't look like that.  hummm  my bad. Thanks for the info.  Still looking for someone you cast them cause I want to build this.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCCIN' TIGHT...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats fuckin' bad ass!!!!!! PLEASE be sure to share once you start this.






Sure will guys....as soon as I'm done with an 1/8 scale project.


laters
don v


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2007, 11:14 PM~8298788
> *I've just about got this one finshed up, just need to set the cage up abit higher and add a few other things and this will be ready for paint.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIGGC THAT'S GOING TO BE REAL NICE BRO.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Biggs & everyone else. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Alittle detail :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

My nephew was over today and wanted me to help him build a kit, so I let him pick one out. He wanted to paint it so I set him up and let him go to town. Didn't turn out half bad. :cheesy: 

It still needs a few more coats and some clear.



























This is him and his Vette he built that he won 3rd place for.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 15 2007, 05:20 AM~8311435
> *Alittle detail  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




NICE...WHAT COLOR? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 06:42 PM~8313829
> *NICE...WHAT COLOR? :biggrin:
> *


I was thanking about a blue, but that still could change. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 15 2007, 04:40 PM~8313824
> *My nephew was over today and wanted me to help him build a kit, so I let him pick one out.  He wanted to paint it so I set him up and let him go to town. Didn't turn out half bad.  :cheesy:
> 
> It still needs a few more coats and some clear.
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

One of Mini's lost projects that I talked him out of. :biggrin: 


Mazda RX8 :0 



























This looks sick in the sun. I'll get some outside pics tomorrow.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

pretty pink. :tongue:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet color combo


oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 18 2007, 11:34 PM~8341605
> *Sweet color combo
> oneyed
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

biggc, love the maverick/comet!! your nephew is kickin butt with the paint!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!! I'll have some up dates on the RX8 and the Comet later tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work bro! your nephew kickin' some butt too i see


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

that green is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 01:47 PM~8345387
> *nice work bro! your nephew kickin' some butt too i see
> *


Thanks Bob, & Yeah the little shit paints better then me. LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I got alittle bit done to the RX8, but not as much as I wanted do to having to do some other things. 

Alittle peek at the interior. :biggrin: 




























I know the seats look like shit, but I'm not done yet, thats just the first coat of paint.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool shit. 

Wish I could get my floking flocking to lay down that good. :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 20 2007, 01:33 AM~8351207
> *cool shit.
> 
> Wish I could get my floking flocking to lay down that good.  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


It's not that hard Bro. Just take your time.  

Heres the interior just about done. Only a few small things let.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good biggc!!! lets see pics of the comet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the interior came out sweet man!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 05:44 AM~8369389
> *the interior came out sweet man!!
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer Interior



oneyed


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 23 2007, 07:04 AM~8369146
> *lookin real good biggc!!! lets see pics of the comet!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks everyone!!! I've got alittle bit more done to the Comet but nothing really enough to take pics of. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Interior is *DONE!!*

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you put the dash in backwards. 



























just fuckin with ya, thats nice ass interior......................
































if I was a chick. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 09:20 PM~8383151
> *you put the dash in backwards.
> just fuckin with ya,  thats nice ass interior......................
> if I was a chick.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wait.....you're not a chick???? wtf??? 





:biggrin: :biggrin: j/p


And thanks, I like the dash in backwards. lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 24 2007, 04:26 PM~8383202
> *Wait.....you're not a chick???? wtf???
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/p
> And thanks, I like the dash in backwards. lol
> *


he might be gay but he ain't no chick..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



cars turning out sweet man.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 24 2007, 09:29 PM~8383238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! You know you'd roll in it if you had it. lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PINKY BITCHES!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 24 2007, 07:34 PM~8383293
> *Oh maybe thats it. LOL  :uh:  :uh:
> Thanks!!    You know you'd roll in it if you had it. lol
> *



not me, that looks more like a Pokey mobile. :biggrin: (he'll tell ya its his ol ladys tho)  




well maybe.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 09:36 PM~8383320
> *not me,  that looks more like a Pokey mobile.  :biggrin:  (he'll tell ya its his ol ladys tho)
> well maybe.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*SWEET TOOTH* is DONE!!!

:biggrin: 


















































































I'll try and get outside pics today or tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that is sweet bro!! nice work!! now lets see the comet!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 25 2007, 07:49 AM~8385874
> *that is sweet bro!! nice work!! now lets see the comet!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!!
Thats next, well along with the All out build off GTO that I really need to get to work on. lol :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Came out reall good biggC

definitly looks like something you would see out at the import shows


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice bro!!! Turned out awesome.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Jul 25 2007, 08:44 AM~8386092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Travis!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Some outside pics. 

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks real good parked outside.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THEM 10'S, BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 26 2007, 06:50 PM~8399511
> *THEM 10'S, BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


LOL yeah they are a bit small huh?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0 WOW! DAMN THAT IS NICE BRO!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 THATS NICE BRO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 WOOHOO My brother hooked it up and got me this. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2007, 06:00 AM~8549288
> *:0 WOOHOO  My brother hooked it up and got me this.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 


You kNow i been lookin for that ! :biggrin: 



Good find !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2007, 06:03 AM~8549290
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> You   kNow   i  been  lookin   for  that !   :biggrin:
> Good  find  !
> *


So have I D, this is the first I've seen of em. Even went to 3 different Wal-Marts to seee if they had em with no luck, I did find the new Merc and Escalade EXT. My brother knew I was working on the other big truck and said when he saw this he knew I'd like it. It's pretty kool, not to much detail in the Ford though.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

is that a new released kit???? 


Looks Sick i Want One :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well since I've been without a computer I've been building. Ran into a guy that wants as many "Eggsters" as I can make, so I been building a few of those and working on a few other things. Once I get this damn computer fix right so I can upload pics I'll get the rest on here, but for now here's the last "Eggster" I finshed.

Crappy cellyphone pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn son, your taking that Egg building seriouly huh?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 04:07 AM~8887030
> *damn son,  your taking that Egg building seriouly huh?
> *


At first no, but when I was offered a very nice price for each one I make I said what the hell. And they don't take very long to make so thats a bonus.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 28 2007, 03:49 PM~8891030
> *At first no, but when I was offered a very nice price for each one I make I said what the hell. And they don't take very long to make so thats a bonus.
> *



hell yea!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a new computer so I can now post pics again. Heres some better pics of the other "Eggster."


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats pure EGGSTER ! 


That interior color is awsome BIGG C ! Write that down i need to pick that color up ! 


What kinda of computer you get ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8964397
> *Thats    pure    EGGSTER  !
> That  interior    color  is  awsome  BIGG  C  !    Write  that  down i  need  to  pick  that  color  up  !
> What  kinda  of  computer  you  get  ?
> *


I wanted to get the whole thing, a new set up but didn't have the money for that. So while I was out and about I found one that came with everything but the flat screen for $350. It's just an e machine like I had but I got alot of time outta the other one.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im SERIOUSLY going to be making another egg rod now LOL, you inspired me...

i made one b4.. but it sucked....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 9 2007, 09:40 PM~8964476
> *im SERIOUSLY going to be making another egg rod now LOL,  you inspired me...
> 
> i made one b4.. but it sucked....
> *


LOL well I got the idea for mine from you guys when you used the real eggs. But yeah go for it their kinda fun to make.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Heres the next one. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The HILL BILLY EGGER !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2007, 05:03 AM~8549290
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> You  kNow  i  been  lookin  for  that !  :biggrin:
> Good  find  !
> *


my walmart has a shitload of those kits and the new mercs 2 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 9 2007, 07:39 PM~8964464
> *I wanted to get the whole thing, a new set up but didn't have the money for that. So while I was out and about I found one that came with everything but the flat screen for $350. It's just an e machine like I had but I got alot of time outta the other one.
> *



cool deal bro!! 

That new eggs looking badass already! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those are great!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

anything new? 


You home or still in cali? :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing new yet, I haven't had time work on anything but thats getting ready to change. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Since Biggs has been posting pics up of his Semi, it got me into working on mine.
Haven't done much from before but it's starting to get there.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready bro!!!! will be werkin on one later this year! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Keep it up homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good brother. 



I need to work on mine as well. :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah as soon as I get this done I get to start on the trailer. :biggrin: 

Travis you going to totally redo yours?

Sweet Waco can't wait to see what you do with yours.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice to see another rig being build!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 24 2008, 12:36 AM~9769968
> *Travis you going to totally redo yours?
> *



would like too but don't really want to fuck up the paint. I planned on opening all the doors. Adding a killer system in the bunk. Some tools and what not in the other cubby holes. I started on the chassie as soon as I got it. It was chassieless.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been workin' alittle more on the Pete while I wait for some things to come in for the Bel Air. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice! :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 12:09 AM~9810143
> *very nice!    :0  :0
> *



Hell yea bro!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

holding on isle 5 for a eldog bumper......................


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Great work! Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 29 2008, 06:12 PM~9814865
> *Great work! Nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man!! :biggrin: 

Well been working on this trying to get it lowered. Well this is the final ride hight, it could go lower but this will do for me. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

seeing all thees semis makes me wana make one. (like the rat rod semi topics and the 300 and this one)
damn now you got my jucises flowing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 28 2008, 09:07 PM~9810128
> *Been workin' alittle more on the Pete while I wait for some things to come in for the Bel Air.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


truck looks sick but *tell us more about the BURB* :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 11:20 PM~9818031
> *truck looks sick but tell us more about the BURB  :biggrin:
> *


Thats one of the many projects I'll be working on. I just gotta figure out what wheels I wanna use.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

R&R, modelhaus?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

send it to me ill let it collect dust on my table :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 29 2008, 11:24 PM~9818088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be able to make that happen.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lol damn the way its goin 1 build a year is sad so it would be a waste send it to me


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 29 2008, 11:37 PM~9818271
> *lol damn the way its goin 1 build a year is sad so it would be a waste send it to me
> *


Well you just let me know Brother. :biggrin: 

Got these today..............*THANKS Dough*

































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... just like Biggs' ones..... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 30 2008, 10:12 PM~9827854
> *hell yea!!!!!  :0  :0
> *



X2 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2008, 12:11 AM~9827844
> *damn..... just like Biggs' ones..... :0
> *


no thays diffeerent then biggs' 
i did some changes a couple times to Bigg C's stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I was at a friends house the other day playing around on his lathe and made these for my Pete..........I'll have some progress pics after I get a few things sent to me. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 10:55 PM~10022244
> *sweet!!!
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't wanna whore up Cruzin's topic but here is my interior that I used the foam on. I finshed it up but I think I should add some more orange to the front seats.....what do you guys think???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, nice work


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i think its really nice broo


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

when we goin to see you finish something bro :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2008, 09:41 AM~10085007
> *looks sik bro, nice work
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 4 2008, 12:44 PM~10085487
> *when we goin to see you finish something bro :biggrin:
> *


Soon...I'm trying to get some of these projects finshed up. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yea i feel ya there bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 4 2008, 01:41 PM~10085946
> *yea i feel ya there bro
> *


The semi would be close to being done, but I keep adding stuff to it. I do have a few I plan to knock out here pretty quick. So stay tuned. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work on that foam interior! What kinda glue you use with the front seats?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 4 2008, 06:20 PM~10088074
> *Great work on that foam interior! What kinda glue you use with the front seats?
> *


I just used super glue and it worked great.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

where you at with your 62 Belair bro????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2008, 06:47 PM~10088268
> *where you at with your 62 Belair bro????
> *


It still needs paint. I just haven't got around to it yet......I'm a slacker. lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OH Yea thats gon be real sick..... good concept


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 4 2008, 07:11 PM~10088475
> *OH Yea thats gon be real sick..... good concept
> *


Thanks but credit goes to Cruzinlow for the interior idea.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yo BiggC, gotta question...remember the stuff ya sent out to me made of resin? Is there any way i could get some more stuff off of you that i could use for my 96 f-150 build + my civic build? Im needing like compressors, airtanks, t.v.'s, subs, amps, pretty much a lil bit of everything you can make....what would you need in trade? 

I have a few resin kits & or rims sets that im willing to let go for some of this if need be. If you'd like send me a PM on it...would like to know one way or another.

thanks man!!

btw, the builds are looking stellar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 4 2008, 09:33 AM~10084958
> *I didn't wanna whore up Cruzin's topic but here is my interior that I used the foam on.  I finshed it up but I think I should add some more orange to the front seats.....what do you guys think???
> 
> 
> ...




very nice work!!! :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any work on the hearse?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 5 2008, 06:17 AM~10092794
> *any work on the hearse?
> *


No, it pissed me off so I put it away for now so I can finsh up a few other builds. I'll get back to it before long. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

BiggC Lets see tha Impala that that amazeing interior is going in!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 5 2008, 05:51 PM~10096833
> *BiggC Lets see tha Impala that that amazeing interior is going in!!!
> *


Oh you will when it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 5 2008, 11:13 PM~10101299
> *Oh you will when it's done.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:05 AM~10093775
> *No, it pissed me off so I put it away for now so I can finsh up a few other builds.  I'll get back to it before long.  :biggrin:
> *


i kno the feeling :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Went to a local contest today, it was a pretty good little show. I forgot my camera at home like a dummie, but Big Jim (Ibuildmyown) was there and got some pics so maybe he'll post some up for you guys. I took a 2nd place in Street machine with my '66 GTO and Jim took 1st with that killer Impala he just posted up in his build page, which pics don't do this car justice. I'm not sure how many awards he got, but dang I think he took one for every build he had there. So a big :thumbsup: for Jim!! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 9 2008, 06:11 PM~10127984
> *Went to a local contest today, it was a pretty good little show.  I forgot my camera at home like a dummie, but Big Jim (Ibuildmyown) was there and got some pics so maybe he'll post some up for you guys.  I took a 2nd place in Street machine with my '66 GTO and Jim took 1st with that killer Impala he just posted up in his build page, which pics don't do this car justice.  I'm not sure how many awards he got, but dang I think he took one for every build he had there. So a big  :thumbsup: for Jim!!    :biggrin:
> *


thanks chris.lol it was a good day.i only got a handfull of pics most turned out to dark to see, or blurred must have been lighting.but here are a few that were alright.congrats on your awards also. uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

































































































sorry wish more would have turned out.  thought i had taken some good pics.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 9 2008, 06:53 PM~10129476
> *thanks chris.lol it was a good day.i only got a handfull of pics most turned out to dark to see, or blurred must have been lighting.but here are a few that were alright.congrats on your awards also.  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if the judges noticed the info sheets for the 67 and 76 are on the wrong cars


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Jim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

My nephew was over today and wanted to build a car so I gave up the Caddy STS kit. Well he wanted to do the painting and everything, so I let him have at it. Painted it up Candy apple red over a sliver base with some cheap clear I had. Little shit didn't do to bad of a job for it only being his second time painting. I'm gonna have him wet sand the clear and give it a couple more coats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good, better than some of the stuff I first did.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin real good, im likin that color 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah I wish I had someone to help me when I was his age. If I would've I could've saved more then a few glue bombs. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a nice job for 2 times painting how old is he? i coulda used some help when i was starting out to i can think of alot of kits i ruined that id kill to have again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

little homie done a damn good job! He'd give me a run for my money right now. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He's 11yo. I can't rattle can for shit so he's already got me beat. lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Little man did good, tell him to keep it up!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thatd deff better than i could do at 11 prolly now hes on his way to bein one hell of a builder


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

My nephew was up again today so I helped him wet sand and reclear the Caddy.
It has a couple spots so after this drys we may wet sand and clear again or he might just have to live with it. lol


































I'll get some more pics of mine in here one of these days. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking good


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow good job little homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 20 2008, 04:23 PM~10216966
> *Wow good job little homie
> *



X2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro whats up with the 59 caddy hearse 
where did u get the ghost busters ambulance from and if u have another one ill buy it off u


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2008, 01:39 PM~10223116
> *yo bro whats up with the 59 caddy hearse
> where did u get the ghost busters ambulance from and if u have another one ill buy it off u
> *


I got it in a trade. I'll get back to it one of these days.

And nope don't have any others, check ebay.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got this 1966 Caddy Ambulance/Hearse in a trade some time back. It was painted by one of the homies on here but don't remember who. But anyways I tried to finsh it up, but by the time you get some paint on the interior you lose all the details. So I was kinda flustard on what to do with it till I saw all that foam sitting there on my desk. Well I decided to give Cruzins how to another shot but not as wild. It's not done yet but not looking to bad. let me know what you think. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homie! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin damn good bro nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2008, 12:03 AM~10265970
> *I got this 1966 Caddy Ambulance/Hearse in a trade some time back. It was painted by one of the homies on here but don't remember who. But anyways I tried to finsh it up, but by the time you get some paint on the interior you lose all the details. So I was kinda flustard on what to do with it till I saw all that foam sitting there on my desk. Well I decided to give Cruzins how to another shot but not as wild.  It's not done yet but not looking to bad. let me know what you think.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That foam stuff works great!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks perfect for that build!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I think I finshed up the interior for the Hearse. :biggrin: 

































It's kinda hard to make out but on the divider it says "LAST RIDE" in Greek. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks real slick...I like it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2008, 11:07 PM~10281864
> *Looks real slick...I like it.
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

turnedout fuckin sick bro, that is some nice work right there bro,CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ride looks clean homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10281256
> *It's kinda hard to make out but on the divider it says "LAST RIDE" in Greek.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS!!!!!! Take a red ink pen or gel pen or something and go over it.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow thats fuckin SICK!!!!


That came out amazeing bro!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking real tight homie!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the front seat is all foam ??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn nice bro you gonna button tuck the coffin to this build is off the chain great work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!



> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 29 2008, 10:40 AM~10283006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I started on the coffin last night. I only have the lid for now till I build the rest or bottom half. But yes it'll be open with the button tuck as well. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2007, 05:00 AM~8549288
> *:0 WOOHOO  My brother hooked it up and got me this.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got that 1 to :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Added some detail to the window cranks and high lighted the scriped on the divider, which is crooked as hell but you won't really be able to see it when the coffins in there. :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass brother! :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!

I should have it finshed up in the next few days. All thats left is engine detail, curtains once I get my mold back, & just little odds and ends. :cheesy:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 30 2008, 02:15 AM~10288001
> *Added some detail to the window cranks and high lighted the scriped on the divider, which is crooked as hell but you won't really be able to see it when the coffins in there.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


definately one of the coolest interiors ive ever seen!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

My nephew was up again this weekend so I had him finsh up the Revell Caddy STS. Turned out pretty good, but he listens pretty good also. There are a few spots in the clear that he missed when he wet sanded that came through on the last coat but hey it's only his second build and I think it came out awesome!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit thats better then my builds. :cheesy: 



TELL HIM REALLY GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 04:39 AM~10295390
> *shit thats better then my builds.      :cheesy:
> TELL HIM REALLY GOOD JOB!!!!
> *



Shit I hear you, he already paints better then I do. lol

I thought it was kinda cool that he sits there and watchs me build and then when he gets to build he wants to do all the stuff I do and use all the things I do. So I let him do the flocking but he had a little help here and there from me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

how old is he? 

my son is 5. He likes to watch me but I don't really let him go at it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He's 11 I think, 11 or 12 some where in there. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 31 2008, 03:01 AM~10295417
> *He's 11 I think, 11 or 12 some where in there.  lol
> *



doing a hell of alot better then me at that age. :biggrin: 


he must have a good teacher.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 29 2008, 01:07 AM~10281864
> *Looks real slick...I like it.
> *



yes sir!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tell him great job.....just keep it up and in a few years he will be teaching all of us how to build....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, tell him good work


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 31 2008, 09:09 AM~10296196
> *looks sik bro, tell him good work
> *


very nice!!! good job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hearse interior is looking awesome... pics of the body?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 PM~10303491
> *hearse interior is looking awesome... pics of the body?
> *



Yeah let me dig it out.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 PM~10303838
> *Yeah let me dig it out.
> *


 :cheesy: i gotta find time to dig mine out and work on one!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's the body.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks wicked. How did you do the hood.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe sidetoside painted it. then mini aquired it.
That interior is looking sick!! if you decide you want to part with it after its done... hit me up first! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2008, 12:24 AM~10303956
> *I believe sidetoside painted it. then mini aquired it.
> That interior is looking sick!! if you decide you want to part with it after its done... hit me up first!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thats who it was. I couldn't remember who it was.

And if I ever decide to get rid of it I'll let you know man. :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:22 PM~10303936
> *Here's the body.
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin crazyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well it's just about finshed up. Just a few small things left. :cheesy: 

























































And here's the coffin so far, still aways to go on it still.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's lookin good......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 3 2008, 08:42 AM~10323793
> *It's lookin good......
> *


x2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that is one bad ass build :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

biggC you going to make k.a.m.s contest april 5th this saturday 
bring that caddy i want to see the hood mural


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is lookin Hellishly Clean bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That's Sick Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

woahhhh


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

amazing...loving the way the coffin opens as well


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 05:30 PM~10330034
> *Lookin good!  :0
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn so hat hood is all airbrushed??? Madd props man, build is looking great!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 11:30 PM~10330034
> *Lookin good!  :0
> *


 x-2 big homie, nice work on the hood and the coffin.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not to steal anything away from BIG C but he didn't do the hood work ! That was done by Sidetoside a year ago ! BIG C has done everything else but the body ! 

I know BIG C is an honest builder and wont take others work and say he did it ! He had asked yesterday who did the airbrush work so i thought i would let everyone else know as well!


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea I know sidetoside did the paint work but I cant believe that was all airbrushed, very good paint work. I cant even imagine starting to paint something like that. I was complimenting him on his fab work and what not ;-)


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah Sidetoside did a great job on the hood. If I remember right he has some others he did in his build topic that were just as good. :cheesy:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

anyone form k.c mo coming to the contest tomorrow like to see you guys i will have some tuner after markets rim set for sell


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 4 2008, 10:32 AM~10333258
> *anyone form k.c  mo coming to the contest tomorrow like to see you guys i will have some tuner after markets rim set for sell
> *


I think I'm going but won't know for sure till tonight. If I do I'll be bring the Hearse and a couple other builds. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 4 2008, 09:57 AM~10333973
> *I think I'm going but won't know for sure till tonight. If I do I'll be bring the Hearse and a couple other builds.  :cheesy:
> *


take lots of pix if you do.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

iam taking pics will post them sunday after 5p.m


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I finshed up my Bel Air from the Pro street/ Pro touring build off. :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I LIKE IT!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

god dam bro another masterpiece


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I LIKE IT !! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 5 2008, 08:54 PM~10343890
> *Well I finshed up my Bel Air from the Pro street/ Pro touring build off.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


one word to describe this,,,,,BITCHIN!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!

This one is a build for the local club I belong to, to be used as a promo for the up coming contest. Mini hooked it up on the paint cause he's 100 X's better at the crazy paint then I am. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that shit! :0 :0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2008, 10:48 PM~10361496
> *love that shit!  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

interior looks pretty tight


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

You are a real Big Man BiggC !! No lies , you say everyone that you not Paint tha Car ! Really really nice !  

But i think my Paint is not so good like your Interior Work !! Great Work from a Good Guy !


Can you tell me where i can get such Big Trophies ????
Any Web Adresses ???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik builds bro, like that 62


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yikes.... thats a radical chop bro... nice work on them other rides too


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 11 2008, 02:08 AM~10388478
> *yikes.... thats a radical chop bro... nice work on them other rides too
> *


Thanks.....I didn't do the chop, a buddy of Mini's did it and wasn't going to finsh it so I am.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 11 2008, 12:17 AM~10388523
> *Thanks.....I didn't do the chop, a buddy of Mini's did it and wasn't going to finsh it so I am.
> *



I would too. Thats fuckin sick!!! FLAT BLACK? :0 or atleast black?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think the chop looks good. I'd say sand down all the window trim and rain gutters like a chopped bomb....looks good though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 11 2008, 02:53 AM~10388407
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Low and Long, Nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2008, 09:21 AM~10389452
> *Low and Long, Nice!
> *


 Your going to make BIG C smile ear to ear today ! Its been awhile since he's heard a comment like that ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lovin the 70 bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lovin the 70 bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10389501
> *Your  going  to  make  BIG  C    smile  ear  to  ear    today  !  Its  been  awhile  since  he's  heard  a  comment  like  that !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just plain sweet man...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10389501
> *Your  going  to  make  BIG  C    smile  ear  to  ear    today  !  Its  been  awhile  since  he's  heard  a  comment  like  that !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin cool man


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I really gotta stop starting new projects. :uh: :biggrin: 

Caddy clipped Chevy......I'm gonna add the Caddy side moldings down the side and bed of this also.

























Got most of the body work done on the Pete, just a few small spots to fix. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 damn.... im diggin that caddy truck bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

gonna tuck them wheels on that chevylade?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!! :cheesy: Now I just need to finsh some of these projects.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 09:20 PM~10408009
> *gonna tuck them wheels on that chevylade?
> *


Yeah once I figure out what wheels I'm gonna use.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10408034
> *Yeah once I figure out what wheels I'm gonna use.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Dough making sleeves for wheels


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

since you got the caddy front are you going to caddy rear it? 

























you going to rear it? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2008, 04:09 PM~10407900
> *I really gotta stop starting new projects.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Caddy clipped Chevy......I'm gonna add the Caddy side moldings down the side and bed of this also.*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 02:38 AM~10410311
> *
> *



that says the caddy trim down the sides and the bed of this also. Don't say nuttin about the rear>? :uh: :biggrin: 

shit looks good tho. Wish I would have used that ext caddy instead of the esclade one.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 04:30 AM~10410301
> *Dough making sleeves for wheels
> *


Yes I know, he and I have already talked.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 04:41 AM~10410316
> *that says the caddy trim down the sides and the bed of this also.  Don't say nuttin about the rear>?    :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> shit looks good tho.    Wish I would have used that ext caddy instead of the esclade one.
> *


Yeppers I'll be doing the back also, just haven't got to it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's an update.........Looks like Frankin truck but it still needs ALOT of work. It'll look good after I smooth everything out. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great work brother.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 did bodine see this :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 17 2008, 01:19 AM~10436389
> *:0 did bodine see this  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

comin along pretty damn good


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn thats pretty sick man, talk about going the extra mile!!! Looks really good man keep it up!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got this kit a couple weeks ago and since it's not a very detailed kit I figured I'd just knock out a box stock build. 










Wasn't sure what I wanted as far as paint till I remembered that I had bought some HOK Colbolt Bule. Well I took it over to Mini's house and we tried it out. 
Started out with Gray primer the a Sliver base coat......well the Silver and the Blue didn't mix to well so we Just shot it over the primer. Then Mini wondered what it would look like over Black and it turned out just alittle darker. So it's two toned, just kinda hard to see in these pics.....and the pics do not do this justice.


























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man it still looks wet even with your suck ass pics ! Why they so blurry ! 
















































































Oh you wanted to make sure Hearse Driver could see it knowing his vision is all jacked from inbreeding ! Way to think about others BIG C !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 08:11 PM~10444053
> *Man  it  still  looks  wet    even  with  your  suck  ass  pics  !  Why they  so  blurry  !
> Oh you  wanted  to  make  sure  Hearse Driver  could  it  knowing  his  vision    is  all  jacked  from inbreeding !  Way  to  think  about  others  BIG  C !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You Fool..... I gotta switch back to my other camera. They looked good after I took em but once I got em on the puter they looked like crap. I'll get the other camera out tomorrow and get some better pics of it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





paint looks damn good.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks damn good.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Both builds looking good homie....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Man you fuckers layed down some soooooth ass clear!!! Looks great!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

The chevylade, and vette are look great homie!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Truck and paint look good bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I went out to Big Lots tonight and they have models again for $5.00 each. This one has the Caddy Donk, '63 Impala Donk, '94 Impala Donk, '66 Chevelle Wagon, '40 Ford Street Rod, 300C Uptown kit, Eclipse, and a Ferrari, all Revell kits.

I picked up a couple '94's a Caddy anda 300C. I'm going back tomorrow to grab a few more.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10449550
> *I went out to Big Lots tonight and they have models again for $5.00 each.  This one has the Caddy Donk, '63 Impala Donk, '94 Impala Donk, '66 Chevelle Wagon, '40 Ford Street Rod, 300C Uptown kit, Eclipse, and a Ferrari, all Revell kits.
> 
> I picked up a couple '94's a Caddy anda 300C.  I'm going back tomorrow to grab a few more.
> ...


hey homie pick me up a 300 uptown kit in ill throw some extra cash in


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10449550
> *I went out to Big Lots tonight and they have models again for $5.00 each.  This one has the Caddy Donk, '63 Impala Donk, '94 Impala Donk, '66 Chevelle Wagon, '40 Ford Street Rod, 300C Uptown kit, Eclipse, and a Ferrari, all Revell kits.
> 
> I picked up a couple '94's a Caddy anda 300C.  I'm going back tomorrow to grab a few more.
> ...


hey homie pick me up a 300 uptown kit in ill throw some extra cash in


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

cant wait to see the truck done homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and that vette is lookin WET!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 17 2008, 02:19 AM~10436389
> *:0 did bodine see this  :biggrin:
> *


  

yeah i need to work on mine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pick me up a 94 and save it till june at the heartland nats


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Bodine I never thought of doing that. That'd have been alot less body work. lol Looks great so far man. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 18 2008, 08:13 PM~10449598
> *hey homie pick me up a 300 uptown kit in ill throw some extra cash in
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: 


































































it's almost done, just waiting for a few things to dry so I can put it all together.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG C ! That interior is boss bro! That will look fucking good in the car ! NO STOP BLINDSIDING ME ~ 


I dont know what the fuck it means but thought i sau it before KEVIN does !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10450712
> *BIG  C  !    That  interior  is  boss  bro!    That  will  look  fucking  good  in  the  car !  NO  STOP  BLINDSIDING  ME  ~
> I  dont  know  what the  fuck  it  means  but    thought  i  sau  it  before  KEVIN    does !
> *


Well since the spray paint I bought was gloss and not satin like it said it was, I thined out some of that craft paint and sprayed it through the air brush. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

She's all DONE!! :biggrin: 

This was just a quick build but I have to say that it's one of my favorites. I'm gonna get a few more of these and do abit more then this to em.  
It's hard to see in the pics but like I said it is two tone, it's darker down the center.
Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

great build! I really like that color!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 19 2008, 12:18 AM~10451396
> *great build! I really like that color!
> *


So do I, once it was cleared my jaw dropped. I bought some HOK plant Green (I think that's what it is) so I can't wait to try it out. :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I really like that interior too man looks really good. Looks a bit out of place in the blue, maybe a bit darker or something, but alone I am very impressed with interior. Just the right amount of color and accents!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 MAN DID THAT KOLOR GAVE ME WOOD!! I LIKEDEDID IT ALOT!!!! :biggrin: 
I WOULD USE THIS KOLOR ON ONE OF MY WILLY BUILDS  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that vette looks sick as shit, wet n low


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Way to go BIG C ! Have you tried to get the front down a little lowwer in the pics it looks as if it's in the air to much ! 

But other than that she'd is hot bro ! Can't wait to see sun light pics ~


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2008, 01:24 AM~10451955
> *Way  to  go    BIG C  !    Have  you  tried  to  get the  front  down  a  little  lowwer  in the    pics  it  looks  as  if  it's  in  the  air  to  much !
> 
> But  other  than  that      she'd  is  hot  bro !  Can't  wait  to  see  sun  light  pics ~
> *


x2!!! looks like it will blind us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2008, 02:24 AM~10451955
> *Way  to  go    BIG C  !    Have  you  tried  to  get the  front  down  a  little  lowwer  in the    pics  it  looks  as  if  it's  in  the  air  to  much !
> 
> But  other  than  that      she'd  is  hot  bro !  Can't  wait  to  see  sun  light  pics ~
> *


It's the way the wheels go on. I need to pull the wheels back off and trim the plastic so they sit right.

Here's a few outside pics. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 BADASS COLOR BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 05:28 PM~10454899
> *:0 BADASS COLOR BRO! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

hey c that belair turned out sick bro kep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2008, 12:23 PM~10454877
> *It's the way the wheels go on. I need to pull the wheels back off and trim the plastic so they sit right.
> 
> Here's a few outside pics.  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple more outside pics. :cheesy: 

















In this one you can see the two tone.









And my new puppy. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

GREAT LOOKIN VETTE AND THAT'S A COOL LOOKIN DOG :biggrin: 
HE LOOKS LIKE HE WANTS TO PLAY IN THAT PIC !!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 20 2008, 04:55 PM~10460576
> *GREAT LOOKIN VETTE AND THAT'S A COOL LOOKIN DOG :biggrin:
> HE LOOKS LIKE HE WANTS TO PLAY IN THAT PIC !!
> *


Thanks and yeah he was playing. He's a Begal and Rot mix so he's gonna get big. He was wanting me to give him his toy back. lol


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

paint looks killer homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that vettes badass bro! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I'm building a '58 Impala and got started on the interior. :cheesy: 

The flocking looks spotty but it's a mix of Tan and Green.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the flocking reminds me of money!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the flocking reminds me of money!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good homie :thumbsup:

i added that 300 kit to my workbench, and i couldnt resist :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Kool, you gonna make a two door or keep it a four door?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i made mine a 2 dr


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 27 2008, 01:28 AM~10512467
> *i made mine a 2 dr
> *


On the inside also?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

id like to make it a 2 door but i dont wanna fuck up the doors or door panels so im gonna leave it a 4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 27 2008, 01:30 AM~10512469
> *On the inside also?
> *


yup


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 27 2008, 01:33 AM~10512474
> *id like to make it a 2 door but i dont wanna fuck up the doors or door panels so im gonna leave it a 4
> *


bondo


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 27 2008, 01:36 AM~10512485
> *bondo
> *


no shit. i could do the doors no problem but the door panels would be my problem. PM me pics of your door panels


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no shit i meant the door panels need bondo


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that 58 is gonna look sweeet biggc!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep us with updates!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2008, 08:17 PM~10512432
> *Well I'm building a '58 Impala and got started on the interior.  :cheesy:
> 
> The flocking looks spotty but it's a mix of Tan and Green.
> ...


where u get the resin pumps and dumps from??? :scrutinize:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 27 2008, 12:17 PM~10513954
> *where u get the resin pumps and dumps from???  :scrutinize:
> *


From the mold in the other room. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice 58.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 01:10 AM~10557718
> *nice 58....  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man love that color what is it !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2008, 01:29 AM~10557874
> *Man  love that  color  what  is  it !
> *


HOK Planet Green


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS!!! Love the color on that. :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2008, 03:03 AM~10558075
> *BADASS!!!  Love the color on that.    :0
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10557710
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this green 58 is clean homie :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10557710
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice Bro color is sweet


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

very sweet 58 bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10435709
> *Here's an update.........Looks like Frankin truck but it still needs ALOT of work. It'll look good after I smooth everything out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna b badass hope u finish it one soon


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

Got some clear layed down today. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOU CLEARED OVER THE CHROME PLATED EXHAUST PORTS?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 2 2008, 06:22 PM~10562503
> *YOU CLEARED OVER THE CHROME PLATED EXHAUST PORTS?
> *


I guess, cause I wasn't sure what they were for. So I guess they're just for decoration now. :biggrin: I can always go over the center with some flat black.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good homie.  that 8 look's like money.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2008, 06:28 PM~10562540
> *looking good homie.  that 8 look's like money.
> *


Thanks Biggs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 07:11 PM~10562849
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Brother!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been working on the '58. It's going slow but I'm trying to take my time so it turns out better. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2008, 10:06 PM~10585268
> *:0 SICK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*KLEAN!!!!!* :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10585496
> *KLEAN!!!!!  :0  :0
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10585496
> *KLEAN!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


x3


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking killer chris


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats bad ass bro


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THE 58 LOOKS GOOD AND LUV THAT GREEN. WHAT BASE U GOT UNDER IT? :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 6 2008, 10:38 AM~10587576
> *THE 58 LOOKS GOOD AND LUV THAT GREEN. WHAT BASE U GOT UNDER IT? :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks everyone!!! 

The only base I used was gray primer.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very sick homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!! :biggrin: 

Here's a couple mock ups of it. I'm still trying to get it all together.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great!! damn I love the color!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That shit is lookin' good BiggC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 6 2008, 09:04 PM~10594855
> * :0 HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR!!! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

damm thats sick


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that 58 lookin sick bro...hey i was wondering if u still have those resin speakers we talked about a while ago...let me know if u do...keep up the good work


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That 58 Is Clean!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love this car very clean moooooore pics please.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@May 7 2008, 02:32 AM~10596541
> *love this car very clean moooooore pics please.
> *


Thanks everyone!!!! 

I'll get some more pics up tonight.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

another beautiful build biggc!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

58 looks good homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO.. NICE DETAIL AND PAINT.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that 58 is badass i love the green


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah C 58 is lookin sick as a muthafucka bro :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: 

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

Well this is now one of my favorite builds. It's pretty much done, all thats left are a few small touch ups. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 VERY CLEAN LOLO MACHINE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddammmmm homie :0 :around:  :0 :around:  :0 :around:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!  

I forgot the master cylinder :uh: And I also have to change the air cleaner cause the one thats on there wont let the hood close all the way, but hey it'll match the doors which suck on this kit.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I have to build a five eight now...........think i'll make it a 'vert though.Thanks for the inspiration.........hey where did you get the skirts?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2008, 11:51 PM~10613855
> *Thanks!!!
> 
> I forgot the master cylinder  :uh:  And I also have to change the air cleaner cause the one thats on there wont let the hood close all the way, but hey it'll match the doors which suck on this kit.
> *


I did the same thing with the doors....just trusted that they'd fit and they don't worth a damn.....anyway...the build looks awesome.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Build came out clean BIG C ! Man if we could Hearse to build this clean the KC M.C.B.A. would be unstopable ! But until that happens looks like its up to the 2 of us to up hold the club name !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very clean chris :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out nice i like all the detail in the trunk


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 9 2008, 03:53 AM~10614078
> *:0 I have to build a five eight now...........think i'll make it a 'vert though.Thanks for the inspiration.........hey where did you get the skirts?
> *


Thanks everyone!!! 

I got them from the Homie Big Poppa on here but I don't think he's been making any lately.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a Police car that I've been helping my nephew work on for an up coming contest for the adult/child class. This was all built by him except for a few things that I detailed and things he couldn't get to fit.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Looks good man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He said to tell you all thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 58 turned out really nice!!!



Your nephew done a better job on that cop car tho. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yo BIG C ! That cop car turned out great and those 07 impala wheels look great on there over the caprice hub caps ! Can't wait to see him enter it at Heartland !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant wait to meet all of my fellow missouri bros in kansas at the heartland nats!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+May 18 2008, 10:58 PM~10683548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have a good time little man.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

rides are lookin clean biggc!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!! :biggrin: 


Here is a build that I'm building for my brother.  

'06 Camaro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude thats bad ass !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 22 2008, 08:03 PM~10715402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 06:03 PM~10715402
> *Dude  thats  bad  ass !
> *




X3! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got the Camaro done the other day. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DIGGIN THAT!!!!!!!! cant wait to see it person...



pmed u...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that maro homie!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PMed


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2008, 10:42 PM~10792661
> *PMed
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 2 2008, 08:51 PM~10783994
> *I got the Camaro done the other day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAMARO IS LOOKING GOOD BRO. NICE COLOR COMBO. I LIKE THE WAY THE COP CAR CAME OUT TOO. EVEN THOE I HATE COP'S.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2008, 11:50 PM~10793365
> *THAT CAMARO IS LOOKING GOOD BRO. NICE COLOR COMBO.  I LIKE THE WAY THE COP CAR CAME OUT TOO.  EVEN THOE I HATE COP'S.
> *


Thanks Biggs!! I hear ya about the cops. My nephew wanted to build it cause His dad is a cop.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

58 Is clean homie....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jun 4 2008, 12:08 AM~10793546
> *58 Is clean homie....
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cleeeeeean :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Camaro Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's another project that I'm gonna try to get finshed before the up coming show.
80's Mustang

















I'm still working on the hood and not sure about the wheels yet, but these might stay on there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks bad ass homie, keep the wheels.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

YEA!!!!!!THAT HOOD SETS IT OFFFFFF!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i might haft to pick up those rims too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea hes right...i might have to also
AFTER HEARTLAND that is..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:34 PM~10801813
> *Here's another project that I'm gonna try to get finshed before the up coming show.
> 80's Mustang
> 
> ...





ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sssssshhhhhhhiaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttt!!!!! i am droolin bro!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 5 2008, 12:43 AM~10801883
> *looks bad ass homie, keep the wheels.
> *


x2 those look good on there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chris, what color u goin with? the same color as that vette would be sick


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2008, 03:07 PM~10806187
> *chris, what color u goin with? the same color as that vette would be sick
> *


Yeah but alittle different.  You'll have to wait and see.

And THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

speakin of which.......how much would it be for me to get some of the blue from you... ive had a few projects in mind...exotic ones...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey BiggC , why you Painted the Seats in Body Color with Clear ????

:uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2008, 03:12 PM~10806230
> *speakin of which.......how much would it be for me to get some of the blue from you... ive had a few projects in mind...exotic ones...
> *


You can get a whole bottle for I think $15. Just find a paint shop around you that has HOK in the air brush bottles.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i only got a few shops...ill go see if goats got some when i roll by there to get some clear...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jun 5 2008, 03:13 PM~10806232
> *Hey BiggC , why you Painted the Seats in Body Color with Clear ????
> 
> :uh:
> *


The Camaro?

Yes the seats are body color but they aren't cleared. I did it to do something different.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle bit more done on the Stang.

I know the distributor is in the wrong place, but it was a coil pack engine and there wasn't any room in the front to put it.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

clean im liking it :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 is it gonna be done in time for heartland?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Jun 10 2008, 08:25 PM~10841239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, gonna get paint on it maybe tomorrow and the rest is just little stuff.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cool.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i am loving that homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so whats up with the 59 hearse bro you still have it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HOLD THE F**K UP,


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The stang is comig out badass bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am lovin the stang bro!! my style all the way!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10847013
> *so whats up with the 59 hearse bro you still have it
> *


Yes I still have. It might get finshed up one of these days.




THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10847791
> *Yes I still have. It might get finshed up one of these days.
> THANKS EVERYONE!!!
> *


cool i like what you have done so far where did you get the resin from
i have the amt version of gb2 that i want to make a hearse out of so im looking for the stuff needed to make it a actual real looking hearse model


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 11 2008, 07:46 PM~10849230
> *cool i like what you have done so far where did you get the resin from
> i have the amt version of gb2 that i want to make a hearse out of so im looking for the stuff needed to make it a actual real looking hearse model
> *


Which resin parts? There are a few different ones. 

Most of them I got from e-bay and some of the other stuf I get from different places.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what ever happened to the ecto hearse?!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what color are u painting it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Jun 11 2008, 11:35 PM~10851657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna go with a Powder Blue, but we'll just have to wait to see how the paint mixes up.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wut It Dew Bigg C!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Werk on tha Stang bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:09 AM~10851997
> *Wut It Dew Bigg C!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Werk on tha Stang bro!
> *


Whatup Brother??  



Got some paint on the Stang. :biggrin: 

























I'll get some outside pics where you can see the true color cause it almost looks like Blurple chrome in the sun.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

That color looks alot like the new testors blue.. Looks really good..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the colors sick as hell bro...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10859730
> *Whatup Brother??
> Got some paint on the Stang.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass color choice bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 12 2008, 11:30 PM~10859758
> *That color looks alot like the new testors blue.. Looks really good..
> *


Thats a custom color Mini came up with using HOK Cobalt Blue and a Purpleish Silver color. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stang. great color.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10851510
> *Which resin parts? There are a few different ones.
> 
> Most of them I got from e-bay and some of the other stuf I get from different places.
> *


the rollers
the coffin
the skeleton
that stuff 
everything that is in the back of it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

That is BAD-ASS bro!!!!! stunning!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Jun 13 2008, 11:12 AM~10862343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rollers, curtins, and coffin I got from e-bay the skeleton I got from Mini.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Outside Pics. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

dang homie...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking good homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got the trim painted black and I think it looks alot better. :cheesy:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 13 2008, 05:30 PM~10865716
> *I got the trim painted black and I think it looks alot better.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Look bad Bro. :worship








Still have at the shop


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 13 2008, 06:45 PM~10865814
> *Look bad Bro. :worship
> 
> 
> ...




lets build this!!!!!SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 13 2008, 06:03 PM~10865923
> *lets build this!!!!!SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT!!!
> *


 Let go is a 351 NOS motor real st. racer 8:90 on the gas :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Almost done. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I LOVE IT C! Nice work homie keep it up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: i aint been on all night but now im on but for a short time and chris that thing is BADASS!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice!!! i like alot!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i usually hate stangs but that one is nice the wheels r perfect


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Look real good Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

love that stang C!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 16 2008, 11:41 AM~10879671
> * Badass Bro
> *



X-2 BRO LOOKS REALLY NICE!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks EVERYONE!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that stang looks mean homie!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2008, 03:14 AM~10886579
> *that stang looks mean homie!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


x2 Great Build...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!  

The Stang is done!!! 

The pics are kinda dark, so I'll have to take some more tomorrow.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pure sickness...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

stang looks sick!!!!

also- i found another turbo! not the same as the 2 from partsbox, but this one looks better. ill put it in an envelope and get it to ya!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats a fukkin sick capri!!! :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Clean Bigg C. Another great build homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude u soud scary all deep n stuff.....i thot it was mini actin wierd.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 18 2008, 06:01 PM~10899759
> *dude u soud scary all deep n stuff.....i thot it was mini actin wierd.
> *


 :biggrin: I was just messing around. My voice isn't that deep. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Homie , very nice Stang like it ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what all u taking to heartland?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The Green '58 Impala, The Purple GTO, The Red "62 Bel Air, The Blue Vette, The Hearse, The Camaro, and The Stang. Got a few others for my nephew he did a Uptown Caddy, '79 Z-28, and The Police car I helped him with.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I know I should be finshing up other projects, but I been wanting to do this for awhile. 

Here's the start.
























:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks crazy homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT
i sent the package today chris


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 30 2008, 08:12 PM~10984153
> *TTT
> i sent the package today chris
> *


Alright, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that stang is bad ass homie. clean ass work.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10984899
> *that stang is bad ass homie. clean ass work.
> *


Thanks man!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

While the Edsel is getting the body work done I started another new project. A friend of my Uncles has a lifted Chevy short bed pickup that I'm going to build this one off of. This is the start.
:cheesy: 
















In the pic below don't worry about the wheels being off set, they're like that so the truck didn't fall over. But they will stick out just about like the pass side are now.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

this is bad ass


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

truck is lookin sik bro, nice work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 2 2008, 09:03 AM~10996509
> *truck is lookin sik bro, nice work
> *



X 2 homie keep up the good work


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

truck looks damn good but i still cant wait to see you finish the 59 hearse


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*TTT.*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 30 2008, 07:58 PM~10986727
> *While the Edsel is getting the body work done I started another new project.  A friend of my Uncles has a lifted Chevy short bed pickup that I'm going to build this one off of. This is the start.
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


RPP Hobbies wheels?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes and no. They came with a "So Real" diecast H2. It came with two sets of wheels. The others were smaller and I used them on the 4 Runner and these are the other set.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 OOOHH YYYEEEAAAHHH BRO!! KEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER!! LIKE IT SO-FAR!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 15 2008, 12:32 AM~11091495
> *:0 OOOHH YYYEEEAAAHHH BRO!! KEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER!! LIKE IT SO-FAR!!!
> *



X2


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

being a ******* all about the jacked up trucks *THAT THING IS BAD ASS * :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jul 15 2008, 01:46 AM~11091523
> *being a ******* all about the jacked up trucks THAT THING IS BAD ASS   :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Gettin' a little work in. :cheesy: 



































AND


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ummm, ummmm nnnnnnnniiiiccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

The MOPAR, and the truck are looking Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lovin both of these builds bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINT ON DA TRUCK IS AWESOME.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good brotha :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that truck is looking beyond sick. I like the bedliner you did. That Mopar looks smooth as glass.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey whats up with the Pete??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man that truck looks pretty sweet on that lift ! And you did a good job spraying that tail strip on the Charger !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> While the Edsel is getting the body work done I started another new project. A friend of my Uncles has a lifted Chevy short bed pickup that I'm going to build this one off of. This is the start.
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

wheels can be found here ! 

http://rpphobby.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2008, 02:21 AM~11239748
> *wheels  can  be  found  here  !
> 
> http://rpphobby.com/
> *


thanks mini. im on it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 1 2008, 11:11 PM~11238826
> *Hey whats up with the Pete??
> *


Thats one of those projects that got outta hand. :biggrin: I just need to finsh up the body work and it'll pretty much be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im bumpin this up top,i wanna see more of that truck! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK TRUCK BIGGC LOVE THE PAINT JOB.......SICKASS................................


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!


I prolly would've had the truck and maybe the Charger done but I said screw it and went outta town for the weekend. So I'll get em done this week. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 4 2008, 08:17 PM~11262016
> *Thanks!!!
> I prolly would've had the truck and maybe the Charger done but I said screw it and went outta town for the weekend. So I'll get em done this week.  :cheesy:
> *


gotta live life 1:1 sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:21 AM~11262043
> *gotta live life 1:1 sometimes  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 4 2008, 11:17 PM~11262016
> *Thanks!!!
> I prolly would've had the truck and maybe the Charger done but I said screw it and went outta town for the weekend. So I'll get em done this week.  :cheesy:
> *


well you can say that you went on eather a vacation or a fieldtrip
it feels good to git away from the bench sometimes huh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> While the Edsel is getting the body work done I started another new project. A friend of my Uncles has a lifted Chevy short bed pickup that I'm going to build this one off of. This is the start.
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah the 49" tires.  

Been kinda slow going. I've been working on the engines, Here's the big block for the truck.

















And here's the Hemi ...........Not done with it yet, it's just sitting together nothing glued yet and yes I know the valve covers are on upside down, they wouldn't stay on there the right way. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kinda wheels u usin on that charger?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:25 AM~11298789
> *what kinda wheels u usin on that charger?
> *


Not sure yet. I know they'll be a bigger Tuner style wheel cause I was going for the Pro Touring look. Once I get alittle more done I'll make up my mind. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for the info,and motors are lookin good bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2008, 12:28 AM~11298811
> *Not sure yet. I know they'll be a bigger Tuner style wheel cause I was going for the Pro Touring look. Once I get alittle more done I'll make up my mind.  :biggrin:
> *


thts what i was tihnking... but i think u should definatley get the wheels that mini had on a 94 impala [ the pic is somewhere] 2 dr....and paint the faces black... would [imo] look sooooooooooo sick....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

these are what im talkin bout,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2008, 01:15 AM~11299087
> *these are what im talkin bout,,,
> 
> 
> ...











found it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 11 2008, 01:18 AM~11312463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAMMMM best 2 door conversion ive seen yet! sweet wheels too


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11318687
> *DAAAMMMM  best 2 door conversion ive seen yet! sweet wheels too
> *


X2 1/2 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Computers been down for awhile but I been building and getting caught up on some house work thats been needing to be done. 

Anyhow here's my 4X4 Pickup. it's just about done just need to put the bumpers, grille, and little odds and ends on and it'll be finshed. :biggrin: 

















































































:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet Truck , bro. I like the duct tape in the engine bay. Nice touch.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Bigg C!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK HOMIE!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that truck is looking sweat


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 25 2008, 11:55 PM~11438062
> *     SICK HOMIE!
> *



yiz zir........ thats lookin good bro.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, the detail on that thing is unreal....looking good.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11437884
> *Computers been down for awhile but I been building  and getting caught up on some house work thats been needing to be done.
> 
> Anyhow here's my 4X4 Pickup. it's just about done just need to put the bumpers, grille, and little odds and ends on and it'll be finshed.  :biggrin:
> ...


very nice work c,and the plumbing came out lookin great.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes BiggC , i like it !

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo clean work man........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 25 2008, 11:39 PM~11437884
> *Computers been down for awhile but I been building  and getting caught up on some house work thats been needing to be done.
> 
> Anyhow here's my 4X4 Pickup. it's just about done just need to put the bumpers, grille, and little odds and ends on and it'll be finshed.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This highrider is DONE!!


















































































And this is one of my next projects.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice brotha :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11473729
> *very nice brotha :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jim!! I was trippin' out all last night and this morning cause I couldn't find the tail lights, but once I sat back and stopped looking I found em. lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 29 2008, 05:58 PM~11473739
> *Thanks Jim!!    I was trippin' out all last night and this morning cause I couldn't find the tail lights, but once I sat back and stopped looking I found em.  lol
> *


aint that the way it always goes??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that gmc is nice the details are excelent


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

is it a 1/24th or 1/18th but it is killer truck like the detail on it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Aug 29 2008, 10:36 PM~11475666
> *is it a 1/24th or 1/18th  but it is killer truck like the detail on it
> *


Thanks man!! It's an AMT 1/25 scale.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK ASS TRUCK


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Aug 30 2008, 01:29 PM~11478623
> *SICK ASS TRUCK
> *


Thanks!!


Bring it to the new page.

This highrider is DONE!!


















































































And this is one of my next projects.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2008, 10:37 AM~11478656
> *Thanks!!
> Bring it to the new page.
> 
> ...


Nice Details on the Truck! :0 Specially the motor!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn, that truck is killer man ! i especially like your attention to detail !!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking sweet


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This one is just about done. I just have a few little things to add to it.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

blackin out the taillights on the 96


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that imp is sharp and that truck is wickit sick


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The truck and the Impala look good. I say a little bigger wheels on the Impala though.....jmo


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11542454
> *This one is just about done. I just have a few little things to add to it.
> 
> 
> ...





the truck is insane..... the impala looks nice and clean...i like those wheels where they come from?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 30 2008, 01:37 PM~11478656
> *Thanks!!
> Bring it to the new page.
> 
> ...


hang some dirty danglers from the back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This will be my next project. I'm working a an 06 Charger right now, which I'll add those pics later.

:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn thats nice BIG C ! What chassie are you using ? It dont look like that molded in bullshit !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2008, 01:25 AM~11591331
> *Damn  thats  nice  BIG  C !    What  chassie  are  you  using  ?  It  dont  look  like  that  molded  in  bullshit !
> *


Thanks, '66 Chevelle wagon chassis.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good im going to have to get me one of these..lol :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> This will be my next project. I'm working a an 06 Charger right now, which I'll add those pics later.
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 12 2008, 08:31 PM~11591370
> *Thanks, '66 Chevelle wagon chassis.
> *


thanks for the tip :biggrin: i got an extra chassis from the 66 el camino i chopped up  

builds lookin sick homie..... them wheels look PERFECT on that impala


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 06:21 AM~11592619
> *thanks for the tip  :biggrin: i got an extra chassis from the 66 el camino i chopped up
> 
> builds lookin sick homie..... them wheels look PERFECT on that impala
> *


ok i think i'll save that one for later..... chassis needs to be shortened and floorpand need a trim.... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 11:48 AM~11592733
> *ok i think i'll save that one for later..... chassis needs to be shortened and floorpand need a trim....  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you'll have to do some triming to get it to fit, and you'll have to shortin it some.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

get to work!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm waiting on some things for that to come in.  Don't worry little Homie it'll get finshed.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

came out nice!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2008, 02:22 PM~11593416
> *I'm waiting on some things for that to come in.      Don't worry little Homie it'll get finshed.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: when?? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11599285
> *:0  :cheesy: when?? :biggrin:
> *


Someone made me an offer on it but wants some detail parts on it so once they send those to me it'll be finshed up. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is that a amt kit?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 02:20 PM~11599322
> *is that a amt kit?
> *


Yeah, one of the Dukes of Hazard kits.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats what i figured cuz it has the wrong back window to be a dukes car lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 01:26 PM~11599360
> *thats what i figured cuz it has the wrong back window to be a dukes car lol
> *


x2 nice eye!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know my mopars


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 02:26 PM~11599360
> *thats what i figured cuz it has the wrong back window to be a dukes car lol
> *


You know I kinda thought it did. Didn't the Dukes car have the straight up and down back window?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

it was angled a bit but it was resesed in. im guessin they already had the 500 version and didnt wanna make a new tool for the different back window or something


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 03:59 PM~11599918
> *it was angled a bit but it was resesed in. im guessin they already had the 500 version and didnt wanna make a new tool for the different back window or something
> *


Ok, I wasn't sure I thought it was straight up and down but I guess it did angle out some. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 14 2008, 04:05 PM~11599945
> *Ok, I wasn't sure I thought it was straight up and down but I guess it did angle out some.    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been working on a 2006 Daytona Charger for my buddy. I'm building it to look just like his car so it'll pretty much be out of box with lots of detail. 










































Here's a pic of the real interior.










These are better shots, just not the same car.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin sweet


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin real good....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle bit more done to the Charger.
Added the front seat belts.
























Once I get the nose piece on I'll add the Daytona decals. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11631657
> *I've been working on a 2006 Daytona Charger for my buddy. I'm building it to look just like his car so it'll pretty much be out of box with lots of detail.
> 
> 
> ...


did you take that first pic of the back of his head? i think i know where yall were...or where he was...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah I took it. We were in St Louis or just outside of.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well why didnt ya come see me? i live right by the highway LOL :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin damn good chris. i can get this kit at hobby shop here but they want $23 for it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 27 2008, 12:08 AM~11712054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hobby Lobby on the 40% off week, makes it like $16 plus tax.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: opps


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what did you use for the striping on the seats


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2008, 12:20 AM~11712137
> *This was taken about a year ago. If I remember right he was bringing me back home and then he had to head straight back cause he had to work the next day.
> Hobby Lobby on the 40% off week, makes it like $16 plus tax.
> *


damn and theres no Hobby Lobbies near me


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 27 2008, 12:23 AM~11712162
> *what did you use for the striping on the seats
> *


Yellow string. Used craft glue and put it on with a tooth pick then layed the string down. Once it was dry I went over the shiney spots with paint. Kind of a pain but it looks good in the end.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 12:25 AM~11712178
> *damn and theres no Hobby Lobbies near me
> *


The Hobby Lobby here always has at least one.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya the only hobby shop here is like 20 miles from me, and i know theres another one but its like 40-50 miles and i dont exactly know where it is. the closeest one to me has been here for years and they carry mosly HO scale train stuff


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 12:31 AM~11712225
> *ya the only hobby shop here is like 20 miles from me, and i know theres another one but its like 40-50 miles and i dont exactly know where it is. the closeest one to me has been here for years and they carry mosly HO scale train stuff
> *


Hobby Lobby is the closest thing to me. Only other hobby shops are like 30 minutes away which isn't to bad I guess.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

FINSHED the Daytona. :biggrin: 










































































This kit was ok, but the front end and rear bumper didn't fit worth a crap and the windows were a big pain trying to keep them in place without using super glue. And as you can see by the time you get all the stuff under the hood, the hood doesn't want to close all the way. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks sweet. sucks about the hood though. is there any way you could lower the stuff thats keeping it open that lil bit?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey i just realized i had the same problem with my 300c kit...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11717079
> *looks sweet. sucks about the hood though. is there any way you could lower the stuff thats keeping it open that lil bit?
> *


Yeah tried to move stuff around under there but the only other way it can go is toward the engine and that makes the hood sit up even higher.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Look real good Bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2008, 10:53 PM~11717406
> *Yeah tried to move stuff around under there but the only other way it can go is toward the engine and that makes the hood sit up even higher.
> *


what if you try shavin a lil off the bottom of the washer jug, air box, ect?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD, C


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Niceee! I like the color! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good bigg c


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good nice ....................color


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!!

Been working on the Dukes of Hazard Charger.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy: love it! 
did you make teh valve covers?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 01:47 AM~11757055
> *:cheesy: love it!
> did you make teh valve covers?
> *


No, thats the engine outta the Pro street 70 Coronet kit.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo..........The inside looking very nice!!!!!!!!!1keep on man :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: IF U NEED ANYTHING ELSE JUST CALL OR EMAIL ME


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> lookin good
> X2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice bro!! very nice!!!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

biggC you know there will be a contest in newton april 11th 2009 bring this charger so i can see it looks sweet


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Oct 2 2008, 06:14 PM~11762595
> *biggC you know there will be a contest in newton april 11th 2009 bring this charger so i can see it looks sweet
> *


I'll prolly be there but the Charger already has a new home.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

it was a build for someone or did you sell it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Oct 11 2008, 09:54 AM~11837171
> *it was a build for someone or did you sell it
> *


Traded it. I might do another one, but it'll be different.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 11 2008, 09:04 AM~11837436
> *Traded it.  I might do another one, but it'll be different.
> *


I dont' know how you guys get rid of all your builds like that....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 11 2008, 12:13 PM~11837760
> *I dont' know how you guys get rid of all your builds like that....
> *


Its paying the bills and we can trade for items we need !Alot of peoples money is tight right now so we got use what we got to help out in are hobby !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

And it's not like it can't be made again. Sure it won't be exactly the same but close enough for me. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome work as always..... what ever happen to the 67-72 suburban?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2008, 03:35 PM~11838743
> *awesome work as always..... what ever happen to the 67-72 suburban?
> *


Next week it'll be on it's way to Dough. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 11 2008, 10:43 AM~11838776
> *Next week it'll be on it's way to Dough.  :biggrin:
> *


damn.... u sold it?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2008, 03:48 PM~11838797
> *damn.... u sold it?
> *


He hooked me up so I'm doing the same.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Finshed up my RX7. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Clean Bigg C! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Clean rx7 :thumbsup: Very nice!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats clean


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

REAL NICE !! BIG I ALWAYS LIKE A QUICK CURBSIDE BUILD ALSO


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looks great as always


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 4 2008, 10:13 AM~12055361
> *looks great as always
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 4 2008, 06:41 AM~12054029
> *Clean Bigg C! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

'88 Beretta GT 
Just a quick build I've been working on. Once I finsh up the interior, and polish out the clear it'll be done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a beretta? LOL...never seen a model of one of those. cool lookin tho.

I think i have an engine for the RX-7, i was building the same kit when i found out the glass was broke in two


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2008, 01:35 PM~11838743
> *awesome work as always..... what ever happen to the 67-72 suburban?
> *


a suburban??? pics????


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice beretta i bilt a red one on some 1109...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds homie... is that the new Testors Pink color on the Beretta?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work. :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 4 2008, 01:43 AM~12331318
> *Nice builds homie... is that the new Testors Pink color on the Beretta?
> *


Thanks everyone. Yeah it's the new Testors Electric Pink.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2008, 09:38 AM~12332644
> *Thanks everyone.  Yeah it's the new Testors Electric Pink.
> *


looking good brotha


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT BERETTA BRO!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Some new pics before it leaves for it's new home. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell yea ! Val will be very happy !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 MAN!! THAT IS BADASSS!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 4 2008, 10:03 PM~12341534
> *:0  :0  MAN!! THAT IS BADASSS!!!
> *



:0 :0 X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OHHH,OHHH,OHHHH shit, i got to clean my key board now!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 5 2008, 02:03 AM~12341534
> *:0  :0  MAN!! THAT IS BADASSS!!!
> *



X-3,4,and5


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That shit is clean bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awesome lookin charger! what was used to run the fuel lines & such...?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its beautiful meets mean-LOL and clean you wired it up and every thing .the rims are great the stance is perfect and the motor.......nice..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 12:29 PM~12344301
> *awesome lookin charger!  what was used to run the fuel lines & such...?
> *


I used a detail pack from Parts By Parks. Comes with all the stuff you need to detail under the hood. 


THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2008, 10:39 PM~12341332
> *Hell  yea  !    Val  will  be  very  happy !
> *


 Yes SR. Is nice dealing with people like U, Big C. and my bro. Modeltech
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 5 2008, 01:19 AM~12341162
> *Some new pics before it leaves for it's new home.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




this car is serious  very clean work bro


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

SUPER CLEAN LIKE ALWAYS BIGGC!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2007, 04:09 PM~7516408
> *Well I've been busy and haven't had the time to do any thing to this, but I'll get back to it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I got a couple kits for my b-day and this is one of em that I'll be doing up like this, but it'll be after I finsh up my Hearse and maybe a few other.
> ...



I GOT LUCKY AND FOUND 1 FOR 7 BUCKS AT HOBBYLOBBY WITH 30% OFF


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin real good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Eggster #3










More pics when I finsh it up. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 30 2009, 01:46 AM~12855732
> *Eggster #3
> 
> 
> ...





these little things are great !



i may have to buy this one tho :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty cool bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 30 2009, 01:26 AM~12856141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 11 2008, 02:53 AM~10388407
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


big c, just looked at a bunch of your builds, nice!! your detail work is really cool, nice paint also, im really diging the 67 chop top, is this one done? post pictures where done,thanks!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:46 AM~12855732
> *Eggster #3
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD CHRIS VERY NICE. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 30 2009, 04:47 PM~12859738
> *Thanks, This one is spoken for already but if you want one we can make it happen.
> *


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 30 2009, 01:46 AM~12855732
> *Eggster #3
> 
> 
> ...


yea this is another one id like to see !! looks cool !!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 30 2009, 08:40 PM~12861933
> *big c, just looked at a bunch of your builds, nice!! your detail work is really cool, nice paint also, im really diging the 67 chop top, is this one done? post pictures where done,thanks!!
> *


Thanks everyone!! 

The chopped '67 isn't done yet. I had a problem with the interior and I just got another '67 kit the other day so I can finsh it up. So hopefuly soon it'll be done.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 11:26 PM~12856141
> *these little things are great !
> i may have to buy this one tho :biggrin:
> *


 
:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple more things I'm working on. :biggrin: 

1969 Camaro Z-28


















1969 Nova SS......I still have to rise the rear suspension up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS A BAD ASS COLOR IN THE SUN !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

great job C


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT CAMARO HAS A FORD MOTOR IN? :biggrin: CAR LOOKS SICK BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good chris


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn , BiggC do you have some more Pics of the EGGSTER !! 

Very nich Idea with what far a Kit you start this ???

Great thing ! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!



> _Originally posted by phantomw351+Feb 7 2009, 10:58 AM~12933672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have more pics of the Eggster once I finsh up a few things on it. 

I had built other "Eggsters" and wanted something different with this one, so I took my plastic egg and parts from a '32 Ford to make #3.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean build vato


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 7 2009, 12:53 PM~12935005
> *Thanks everyone!!
> No, it'll have a Chevy engine in it.  :biggrin:
> I HAVE A NICE INJ. GIBSON ENG. FOR THAT MARO
> ...


 I HAVE A NICE INJ. GIBSON ENG. FOR THAT MARO :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice builds big C, comeing out clean! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's just about done. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

clean ride bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice clean build!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2009, 11:03 PM~12947604
> *clean ride bro
> *


x2 man, very nice!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looking really good.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Te Baseball Cap is a nice Detail ! cool


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are we gonna see this at heartland? lookin good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!



> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2009, 05:58 PM~12953249
> *are we gonna see this at heartland? lookin good bro! :thumbsup:
> *


No, I'm building it for a guy that hooked it up on an airbrush and compressor for me.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

clean ride homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh ddddddaaaaaaaaaammmnnnnnnnnn!! lovin it bro!! the camaro looks sweet as well!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ride looks sick BiggC


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

This one is done, just a couple decals left to put on. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good bro! nice and clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING SWEET C! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Tryin' to finsh up my Camaro. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see THAT at heartland!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

To the new page. :cheesy: 

Tryin' to finsh up my Camaro. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Yo Bigg.Are those Aoshima wheels?Looks very good.nice color combo.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 3 2009, 12:15 AM~13161885
> *To the new page.  :cheesy:
> 
> Tryin' to finsh up my Camaro.  :biggrin:
> ...


OMG :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 3 2009, 02:18 AM~13161909
> *Yo Bigg.Are those Aoshima wheels?Looks very good.nice color combo.
> *


Yes they are. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

really nice bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LIKE THE COLOR GOOD JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

love the paint and interior


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT bro!!! i am lovin it!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats a killer camaro bro! Nice job!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Clean Model... :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn.. Camaro is coming out killer.. Stance, wheels, color, all spot on. Love it.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 3 2009, 12:14 PM~13166878
> *Damn.. Camaro is coming out killer.. Stance, wheels, color, all spot on. Love it.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 3 2009, 03:15 AM~13161885
> *To the new page.  :cheesy:
> 
> Tryin' to finsh up my Camaro.  :biggrin:
> ...




clean as hell bro............................. killer work so far


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 3 2009, 03:29 AM~13162288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badass work BiggC!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 3 2009, 12:15 AM~13161885
> *To the new page.  :cheesy:
> 
> Tryin' to finsh up my Camaro.  :biggrin:
> ...


This Camaro looks awesome!! Nice wheels, detail and paint scheme!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :biggrin: 
oh my god that camaro is beyond words.......I think I'm ready to start buildin again!!! Thanx for da motivation


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!

I finshed it up but the pics didn't come out so great. So here are a few that are ok.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 4 2009, 11:45 PM~13185727
> *Thanks guys!!!
> 
> I finshed it up but the pics didn't come out so great. So here are a few that are ok.
> ...


Super nice bro.I really like the color,wheels,details....on and on.Great build!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean ass build! love the color and two tone interior. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hand job !!! it looks great bro .....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been working on my '99 Cobra Stang.










































And here's what's going in it. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good bro....cant wait to see this one finished


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

dang bro the guts are killer in this ! shit i didn't even get to see the camero built yet either !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13318686
> *dang  bro  the  guts  are  killer  in this ! shit  i  didn't  even  get  to  see  the  camero  built  yet  either  !
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice interior homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work C  that camaro is fly and that stang is looking killer too


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the Chassis and suspension set. Here's how it'll look. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO.. just noticed the hand job plate on the camaro.. Thats priceless.. Camaro look killer..

Love the staggered wheels on the stang.. Color looks great on it to..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 19 2009, 12:58 AM~13322567
> *LMAO.. just noticed the hand job plate on the camaro.. Thats priceless.. Camaro look killer..
> 
> Love the staggered wheels on the stang.. Color looks great on it to..
> *


Thanks!!
LOL, Yeah I found the hand and had to use it and thats the only way I could think to use it at the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 19 2009, 12:58 AM~13322567
> *LMAO.. just noticed the hand job plate on the camaro.. Thats priceless.. Camaro look killer..
> 
> Love the staggered wheels on the stang.. Color looks great on it to..
> *


*SON OF A BITCH ! YOU TOOK THOSE WHEELS TOO ! THATS IT YOU ARE BANNED FROM MINIDREAMS INC. !*


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

mustang is lookin sick bro ..lookin damn good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Mustang! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 01:25 AM~13322808
> *SON  OF  A BITCH !    YOU  TOOK  THOSE WHEELS  TOO !    THATS  IT  YOU ARE  BANNED  FROM  MINIDREAMS  INC.  !
> *


Well hell yeah I took those too. You said take whatever I needed.....you might want to count your blades also. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice bro, very nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 19 2009, 12:14 PM~13325451
> *Well hell yeah I took those too. You said take whatever I needed.....you might want to count your blades also.  :0
> *


*SHIT IF I KNEW THINGS WERE GOING TO WALK AWAY FROM MY SHOP I WOULD HAVE LET HEARSE DRIVER COME OVER ALSO!*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 11:18 AM~13326129
> *SHIT  IF I  KNEW THINGS WERE GOING TO WALK AWAY FROM MY SHOP I WOULD HAVE LET HEARSE DRIVER COME OVER ALSO!
> *


NO SHIT I NEED MORE SUPPLIES..... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, love both of those rides, comeing out sik


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks man!! :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13322808
> *SON  OF  A BITCH !    YOU  TOOK  THOSE WHEELS  TOO !    THATS  IT  YOU ARE  BANNED  FROM  MINIDREAMS  INC.  !
> *


can i take a trip over lol 

im buying another traler for ya its comming from model round up


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

#3 for the year.....I think??
I still have a few touch up's to do, but for the most part it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN THAT CAME OUT REALLY SHARP BIG C ! AND THATS A WET ASS FINISH BROTHER !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS JUST SICK BRO!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THATS REALLY DOPE BRO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: real clean BiggC!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very clean build brotha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

stang looks smooth bro, and nice wheels


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Stang looks killer man.. Your really knocking them out this year...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice clean build bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro ,nice job


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on the mustang brother looks killer..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn I like this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That mustang is killing thm softly


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very nice. I like the color


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 
We had some sun today so I took a few outside pics.

















































The Stang really has a two tone paint job but the colors are so close that you really can't tell. In the pic below you can see the two tone where the roof and rear quarter come together.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

really clean paint job bro , i love the detail everywhere else too :thumbsup: nice build bro ........


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats bad ass


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Another project that I've been working on here and there. :biggrin: 

I've mated a Viper chassis and the Charger chassis together, using the Viper V-10 but I'm going with twin turbos. I'm not sure on wheels or color yet, I'll figure that out once I get everything setup like I want.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte lookin good bigg c


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my GAWD! that monte is serious C :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Stang looked good. Great looking pattern work on the MC!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 10 2009, 09:32 PM~13542714
> *Stang looked good. Great looking pattern work on the MC!!!
> *


Thanks everyone!!

I wish I could take credit for the paint, but I tried and couldn't come up with anything that looked good, so I turned it over to Mini.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Bigg C and mini, that monte is bad a$$ !! and the Stang looks almost real !!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP C..STANG & MONTE LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 10 2009, 06:32 PM~13542264
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW VERY NICE HOMIE :0


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 11 2009, 06:16 PM~13546121
> *WOW VERY NICE HOMIE :0
> *


X-2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 3 2009, 11:37 AM~13475597
> *Thanks everyone!!
> We had some sun today so I took a few outside pics.
> 
> ...




nice bro i thought it was real for a sec :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It was pretty nice today so I got some painting done. :biggrin: 


















































I gotta get some clear this week.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 10 2009, 06:32 PM~13542264
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this paint job is fricken fantastic bro , really nice work :thumbsup:.......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got some clear layed on today. :biggrin: 


































And my little work area where I paint.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE YOUR LESSONS ARE PAYING OFF BRO !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good brotha


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

Been eyeing your stuff for sometime............. kudos bro!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Builds and Paintjobs are coming out real good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I went to a local IPMS show today. It was fun, not a big turn out for cars, but still had a good time and got some great kits. :biggrin: 


































Kits I picked up. :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

congrats brotha wish i could have went


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill take that electra glide off your hands.. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Congrats homie and nice pick up on the kits


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Apr 19 2009, 06:53 AM~13619987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

congrats BiggC!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13623090
> *Thanks!!  Yeah it would have been cool if you could of made it, but we'll have fun next weekend.  :cheesy:
> I'll have to let you know which ones I'm going to keep.
> Thanks man!!
> *


whats goin on next weekend?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Apr 19 2009, 05:03 PM~13623094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KAMS contest in Newton, Ks. on the 25th.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ohhh...is it bigger than heartland?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on ur win homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 19 2009, 10:30 PM~13625790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2009, 06:37 PM~13624593
> *
> KAMS contest in Newton, Ks. on the 25th.
> *


i wanna go?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

CONGRAT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on the win! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2009, 11:56 PM~13619593
> *I went to a local IPMS show today. It was fun, not a big turn out for cars, but still had a good time and got some great kits.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Dawg!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Went the KAMS contest today with Big Jim and my nephew. We cleaned house, but, Jim got robbed in Lowrider and they screwed up on the Jr class which my nephew was in. There was my nephew and another kid both named Tyler, and they gave all the awards to the other kid till we heard his name and said something. So my nephew ending up getting first and third and should've also got best of Jr but the other people took off before they could get the award back. No biggie though at least he knows. :biggrin: 

Anyways enough typing on with the pics. 
My Monte, I'll post more pics later. It took first in Lowrider, Best Paint (Thanks Mini) and Best Interior.

























My Mustang got Best Theme.

















My Mazda Got first in Tuner.

















My Impala got 3rd in Miscellaneous. 

















My nephew with his awards and the Corvette he built.









Goodies I got at the show.









The pics from the show are in my photo bucket. I thought we took more pics but we didn't I guess.
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/Big...S%2009/?start=0


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to you and your nephew on the wins.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 25 2009, 08:08 PM~13689766
> *Congrats to you and your nephew on the wins.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WERE THE FINISH PICS OF THE MONTE ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!! 

I'm gonna take some pics tomorrow of the Monte. I finshed it up at the last minute lastnight. I got 3 hours of sleep, got up went to the contest, and came home so I'm beat. lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2009, 05:58 PM~13689656
> *Went the KAMS contest today with Big Jim and my nephew. We cleaned house, but, Jim got robbed in Lowrider and they screwed up on the Jr class which my nephew was in. There was my nephew and another kid both named Tyler, and they gave all the awards to the other kid till we heard his name and said something. So my nephew ending up getting first and third and should've also got best of Jr but the other people took off before they could get the award back. No biggie though at least he knows.  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways enough typing on with the pics.
> ...


big congrats homie


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

glad you made it to this small contest 
happy you guys won and see you next year in salina kansas


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

CONGRAT BRO. :thumbsup: 

PS.I SEND U ANOTHER BLOW VALVE IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man looks like y our ass cleaned up in the country ! Way to go Tyler on your win also !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 25 2009, 11:35 PM~13690064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!! 

Sorry if it seamed like we were all about the awards, because we're not. I posted the pics to share with you guys, not to brag or anything like that. Winning is nice but thats not what it's about.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Now here are the pics of the Monte. :cheesy: 
I still wanna go in and change a few things and add a couple things here and there.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tight work and congrats on the hardware!! Feel free to postup more pictures of the FC!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks fukkin sick homie :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13693599
> *looks fukkin sick homie :0
> *



X2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2009, 12:27 PM~13693560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Monte uffin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

congrats on the wins to you and your nephew brother!!!! that monte is :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONGRATS 2 U & YOUR NEPHEW ON THE WINS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the monte finished out looks real good BIG C ! Can't wait to see it in person !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Build looks great!!!! and Congrats man!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the cleanning up BIGGC !!! Shit looks tight homies tell your nephew congrats too and to keep up the good work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

monte looks killer C  and congrats on the awards too bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

:0 Wow. That's some serious paint. Absolutely stunning. On the silver stripes, are you working BMF into that?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix+Apr 27 2009, 03:42 AM~13700092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2009, 01:27 PM~13693560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 1st time i saw this must have missed it

*VERY NICE !!!*


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice monte! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

The MONTE CARLO is apic of art. I love your work & thanx for the at a boys.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+May 4 2009, 08:06 AM~13777088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks everyone!!!*


Well on to the next one. I built this about 15 years ago for a my uncle. It's sat on a shelf all this time and slowly started to fall apart. So he asked me to redo it and here is where I'm at........I forgot to take before pics.  

I painted & cleared a few weeks ago.

































Getting everything back together.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

DANG nice paintjob  

I want to steal that Monte btw


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow...super Job... :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2009, 12:27 PM~13693560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that monte is sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Monte Carlo looks sick brother!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie! your builds are federal fo real! sweet paint jobs!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 5 2009, 08:51 PM~13799758
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> Well on to the next one. I built this about 15 years ago for a my uncle. It's sat on a shelf all this time and slowly started to fall apart. So he asked me to redo it and here is where I'm at........I forgot to take before pics.
> 
> ...


u gonna make your uncle cry  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!


Well I was out and about yesterday and came across a killer deal on some Blue pearl powder. So since it was nice out today I did some paint and tape work just playing around. Here's what I came up with. Silver base, Purple paint with Blue and Green pearl top coat. I think I could've done a better job on the web but I was just messing around. As soon as I get more thinner I'll clear it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy mang uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That pattern is SICK....


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT LOOKS BADASS!! WITH THE CLEAR, ITS GONNA POP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 17 2009, 04:22 PM~13913628
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> Well I was out and about yesterday and came across a killer deal on some Blue pearl powder. So since it was nice out today I did some paint and tape work just playing around. Here's what I came up with. Silver base, Purple paint with Blue and Green pearl top coat. I think I could've done a better job on the web but I was just messing around.  As soon as I get more thinner I'll clear it.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Lookin real nice man. Great work dawg!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 06:44 PM~13913767
> *Lookin real nice man. Great work dawg!!!!!!
> *


X-2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 18 2009, 12:38 AM~13913729
> *THAT LOOKS BADASS!! WITH THE CLEAR, ITS GONNA POP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! Damn, that looks good bro!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! 

Got some clear layed down but I got the paint a bit thick in spots so once it's dry I'll have to wet sand to smooth it all out.

















This is more the true color..without flash on.









I also got another project started......Like I needed another one. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good brother!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

MAN THEM PAINTJOBS ARE SICK AS FAWK !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

My nephew has been here all week and wanted to build another model for the up coming contest in June. Well awhile back I got a few 1:8th scale Bike kits and he wanted one, so I let him go to town on it. He still has to finsh the rest of the bike but he did the painting today and tonight. 

















Shootin' the clear.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 28 2009, 11:39 PM~14033697
> *Thanks guys!!
> 
> My nephew has been here all week and wanted to build another model for the up coming contest in June. Well awhile back I got a few 1:8th scale Bike kits and he wanted one, so I let him go to town on it. He still has to finsh the rest of the bike but he did the painting today and tonight.
> ...


NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He said to tell you thanks Val.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice paint jobs you n your nephew


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Get some photo from 3 web. sights. Started work on the lenco. Must be :loco:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 5 2009, 09:35 PM~14108049
> *Get some photo from 3 web. sights. Started work on the lenco. Must be :loco:
> *


Sweet!! You can do it brother!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

My first shot at the lenco. Have to tweak on it welcome all comments .GOOD or BAD.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man that looks great!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Coming from U and the sweet thung isee on your page iknow i'm on the right track.
Thank for all the help. I my been at the toledo show with rone. THANGS AGEN PRO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man I wish I had the cash to go to the Toledo show cause it sounds like alot of the LIL homies are gonna be there. 



Heres the Harley my nephew was working on. He got it finshed up yesterday but I just got around to cleaning up all the finger prints off the chrome and taking some pics. For basicly building this by himself (he asked for my help a couple times) he did one hell of a job I think. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, tell him he did a fineass and clean chopper! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 6 2009, 06:49 PM~14113114
> *Damn, tell him he did a fineass and clean chopper! :thumbsup:
> *


damn...x2 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 6 2009, 06:49 PM~14113114
> *Damn, tell him he did a fineass and clean chopper! :thumbsup:
> *



X3


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

He said to tell you guys THANKS!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 6 2009, 06:12 PM~14112946
> *Man I wish I had the cash to go to the Toledo show cause it sounds like alot of the LIL homies are gonna be there.
> Heres the Harley my nephew was working on. He got it finshed up yesterday but I just got around to cleaning up all the finger prints off the chrome and taking some pics. For basicly building this by himself (he asked for my help a couple times) he did one hell of a job I think.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...






:wow:  :wow: 


that came out real clean!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2009, 12:27 PM~13693560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those patterns are sicc as fuck!!! nice job wit this monte!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Harley is sick. Your nephew did a fantastic job on it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

nice lookin hog. what do you use to clean your chrome? just a rag?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

BIKE LOOK REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Man I wish I had the cash to go to the Toledo show cause it sounds like alot of the LIL homies are gonna be there.
> Heres the Harley my nephew was working on. He got it finshed up yesterday but I just got around to cleaning up all the finger prints off the chrome and taking some pics. For basicly building this by himself (he asked for my help a couple times) he did one hell of a job I think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 7 2009, 02:56 PM~14118842
> *nice lookin hog. what do you use to clean your chrome? just a rag?
> *


I just used Windex and a q-tip.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE PURPLE ON THAT HARLEY!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

that bike is nice,looks real


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always great work in this topic. Your nephew done one hella job on that harley.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jun 13 2009, 11:35 PM~14183254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!! Yeah he did a great job.


Here are a couple of my finds at the contest. :biggrin: 

































And the hardware...First in Lowrider with the '79 Monte, and Second in Pro street with the T-bird that I'll post up later.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well on to the next one. I built this about 15 years ago for a my uncle. It's sat on a shelf all this time and slowly started to fall apart. So he asked me to redo it and here is where I'm at........I forgot to take before pics.  

I painted & cleared a few weeks ago.

































Well I got it finshed up. The pics came out kind of dark so I might take a few more later. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice bird. Looks like it could fly


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Brother!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 16 2009, 03:05 PM~14210430
> *Very nice bird.  Looks like it could fly
> *


x-2....

how u like the new plates homie?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!

Those are from the first set. I haven't got the new ones yet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

T Bird looks really nice bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 11:24 PM~14212814
> *T Bird looks really nice bro!!
> *


Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well it's off to the next build. I've been wanting to do this for some time now, but wasn't sure just how I was going to go about it. I had a few other ideas that I wanted to do, but after some test fitting and figuring they didn't work out. So I said screw it and just went with this. I know it's not the right car but close enough for me. :biggrin: 

Death Race Mustang.

























I need to redo a couple things that I don't like but here's how it sits as of now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

man u crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks good BiggC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 18 2009, 01:12 AM~14225111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother!!


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

This is an awesome build. I will be watching this one.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

brutha the gt500 kit would have been perfect!!! you should have hollard i have a couple!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 18 2009, 05:45 AM~14226192
> *brutha the gt500 kit would have been perfect!!! you should have hollard i have a couple!!
> *


 HOLLARD :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 18 2009, 12:48 PM~14228797
> *HOLLARD :biggrin:
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10XtremeSR+Jun 18 2009, 07:39 AM~14226180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice bro, i like the idea.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

C U DA MAM. :machinegun: :guns: :loco: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




DAMN C :biggrin: this is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 18 2009, 01:10 AM~14225095
> *Well it's off to the next build. I've been wanting to do this for some time now, but wasn't sure just how I was going to go about it. I had a few other ideas that I wanted to do, but after some test fitting and figuring they didn't work out. So I said screw it and just went with this. I know it's not the right car but close enough for me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna kille'm!!! kool idea!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!!

Started on the front end armor. Not much but thats about 2 hours worth of work. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:04 PM~14263144
> *Thanks!!
> 
> Started on the front end armor. Not much but thats about 2 hours worth of work. :biggrin:
> ...



Wow GREAT
I hoped that this would be build and now it is .........


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 22 2009, 03:07 PM~14263168
> *Wow GREAT
> I hoped that this would be build and now it is .........
> *


Thanks!! It won't be exact but it'll be as close as I can get it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Im gonna keep my eyes peeled on this one!! Great start brotha!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats gonna be BADASS!!!! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
I will keep my eye on progress!
Keep up! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Love idea! :0 :biggrin: 

Keep it up


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HAVE A SET OF MIRROR FROM THE FORD 350 DUALLIE MONOGRAM


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Work Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HOW DO U PM IHAVE THE MIRROR :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks sick C


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14265483
> *HOW DO U      PM  IHAVE THE MIRROR :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


You click on the name of the person that you want to PM (Personal Message), then once that page comes up, the persons profile, if you look on the right side of the page it'll say, "send personal message". You click that and write the message and then click send. 


THANKS EVERYONE!! :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GOT THE MESSAGE . HOPE I DID IT RIGHT :dunno:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 22 2009, 10:03 PM~14267231
> *GOT THE MESSAGE . HOPE I DID IT RIGHT :dunno:
> *


Yep you did it right. I don't know if you know how to check yours, but it's in the upper right hand corner of the page where it says, My Controls, View New Posts, the last one is New Messages and a number. just click on that and it'll take you to your in box where you click on the messages to read.  

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle more done. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats badass!!!! some crazy work Chris!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 23 2009, 06:16 PM~14275823
> *thats badass!!!! some crazy work Chris!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Brother!! :cheesy: 


A little more done. New window frame and door armor. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Alittle more done. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks real good BiggC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 24 2009, 03:50 PM~14287854
> *Looks real good BiggC. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-10 thats a hell of a lot of work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

One hell of a build BIGG C on bended knees to see more :buttkick: ING.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Pure craziness


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD BIGG C


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 24 2009, 06:43 PM~14287790
> *Alittle more done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  i likes!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well since I'm waiting for a few things to come in for the DRM, I started a side project....I know, like I need another one. :uh: :biggrin: 

1970 Buick GSX
Not sure if I'll use these wheels or not yet. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice paint bro, got any other wheels to mock up?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'll get some pics tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2009, 03:13 AM~14447487
> *Yeah, I'll get some pics tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ooooooooh i like that


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badazz Chris!!! love the color combo!! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I've got a few things still to do today, so it won't be till later before I can get some mock up pics with other wheels.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2009, 01:41 AM~14447352
> *Well since I'm waiting for a few things to come in for the DRM, I started a side project....I know, like I need another one.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1970 Buick GSX
> ...


I love this!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking big c


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

We all need another one , keep the o.j. flo ing . Like da GSX bad bad uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 11 2009, 11:41 PM~14447352
> *Well since I'm waiting for a few things to come in for the DRM, I started a side project....I know, like I need another one.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1970 Buick GSX
> ...


WOW, I LIKE THIS ONE!! HOPE TO SEE MORE PROGRESS SOON!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!! 

Well I tried on some new shoes, but only found one other set I liked. So if you Homies could help me out here. 

Set #1

















Set #2........I'm kind of feelin' this set. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

#2 for sure.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup #2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 24 2009, 07:43 PM~14287790
> *Alittle more done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WICKED BROTHER!! KRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Set #2........I'm kind of feelin' this set. :biggrin: 


















DAMN THESE ARE A GOOD LOOKING SET OF WHEEL C ! IF YOU DON'T USE THEM HIT ME UP ! I BET THEY WOULD LOOK KILLER ON THE NOTCH BACK STANG WE BEEN WORKING ON !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 13 2009, 02:01 AM~14454097
> *#2 for sure.....
> *






my thoughts exsactly :biggrin: 


they look a little bigger too, the 1st set i thought were too small for that boat lol




looks good chris :biggrin: 

and you get that pm about that 60 pick-up?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always looking good in here....keep um coming.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good homie. Im with davidon this one set #2 look's good.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

#2 BRO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking dam good. I like I LIKE! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! Looks like it's set #2 which is what I was leaning toward anyways. :biggrin: I'll have some updates on it later tonight.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Joneing for updates man updates


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, I'll get some up in a few. We had a bad storm come thourgh yesterday and a tree knocked out the cable. :angry: So I've been without internet for since lastnight.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14469945
> *Sorry, I'll get some up in a few. We had a bad storm come thourgh yesterday and a tree knocked out the cable.  :angry:  So I've been without internet for since lastnight.
> *


yeah that storm was pretty bad we just caught the edge of it. lucky it just took out the cable. there was a house across the highway had one land right in the middle of there house.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

didnt really hit here, just rained and wasnt even that bad :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well looks like no updates till tomorrow since photobucket is being a POS.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 14 2009, 10:29 PM~14478080
> *Well looks like no updates till tomorrow since photobucket is being a POS.
> *



right there with you on that one..... :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are some updates since PB has started to work.

Mock up of the interior. I'm still gonna add some Blue and Silver in there some where, just not sure where yet.
























Start of the engine.









More later on. :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking REAL GOOD!! :thumbsup: Interior is very clean!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That interior is lookin real nice dawg!!! Great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro, love the colors you picked out


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn C, that interior looks clean as fuck!! Nice colors BTW.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 15 2009, 04:08 PM~14483880
> *Here are some updates since PB has started to work.
> 
> Mock up of the interior. I'm still gonna add some Blue and Silver in there some where, just not sure where yet.
> ...



Looking sweet Bro!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jul 16 2009, 12:01 AM~14489833
> *lookin good bro :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 my brother. keep up the clean work.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm diggin that ride....Sweet


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! :cheesy: 

I didn't get much done tonight because I've been trying to fix my other air compressor. I figured out the main air line that goes from the compressor to the tank got broke some how. So now I'm trying to get the new compression fittings on the new copper line, which is a big pain in the ass. :uh: But I'll be back on the GSX some time this week. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet bro!! the GSX is lookin tight!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

The GSX is cold & the int. is X a lend man u do work. Looking to see that mustang to BRO.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I got some new paint and wanted to give it a try so I thought I'd give patterns a try also. :dunno: Not quite as I saw it in my head, I think it needs something more. :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

needs to be with me :biggrin:
id say add some fades to it..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14508523
> *Well I got some new paint and wanted to give it a try so I thought I'd give patterns a try also.  :dunno:  Not quite as I saw it in my head, I think it needs something more. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i think the paint is lookin good bro!! but u are right, it needs something to make it pop a little?! maybe some pin sripe? hit up MINI, i BET he could give u some good insight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey big c put some of the same style patterns on the side of the car. the car looks sweet bro. i would put some on the side to my 2 cts homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

same here put pattens down the sides


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Just Clear it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

no,no,no that is clean bro i love it!! you need to send this my way so I can finish it!!! awesome!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 17 2009, 10:11 PM~14508523
> *Well I got some new paint and wanted to give it a try so I thought I'd give patterns a try also.  :dunno:  Not quite as I saw it in my head, I think it needs something more. :dunno:
> 
> *


yeah lots of clear :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for everyones input but after talking to Mini, I think I'll just clean up and fix a few spots and then clear it. This was my first pattern job and man, I gotta give it to you guys that pull this off cause it's not easy.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

looks good bigg c!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 18 2009, 12:11 AM~14508523
> *Well I got some new paint and wanted to give it a try so I thought I'd give patterns a try also.  :dunno:  Not quite as I saw it in my head, I think it needs something more. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL PAINT CHRIS!!!!! HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO LIMA??? LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 18 2009, 10:46 AM~14510726
> *Thanks for everyones input but after talking to Mini, I think I'll just clean up and fix a few spots and then clear it. This was my first pattern job and man, I gotta give it to you guys that pull this off cause it's not easy.
> *



LIKE I SAID BRO , ITS A LEARNING TOOL ! THEY GET EASIER WHEN YOU DO THEM OVER AND OVER . BUT FOR A FRIST TIME ALL ON YOUR OWN BIG C YOU SHOULD BE PROUD ! IT IS A NICE STYLE PATTERN , THE MORE YOU WORK AT THIS STYLE OF PAINTING YOU'LL GET MORE IDEAS AND IT WILL COME ALOT EASIER  !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD LIKE IT IS. JUST ADD CLEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2009, 02:41 AM~14447352
> *Well since I'm waiting for a few things to come in for the DRM, I started a side project....I know, like I need another one.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1970 Buick GSX
> ...


I LOVE THOSE GS-X.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

The GSX just looks goooooooood & the paint on the chevy is cold bloodit bro C.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 17 2009, 11:11 PM~14508523
> *Well I got some new paint and wanted to give it a try so I thought I'd give patterns a try also.  :dunno:  Not quite as I saw it in my head, I think it needs something more. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good brotha. :thumbsup: give me a call when ya get a chance


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I should get some more done to this today and maybe clear both this and the GSX. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Builds are looking good. Real nice work on the patterns.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 18 2009, 03:53 PM~14512617
> *I LOVE THOSE GS-X.
> *


X2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the '67 and the GSX cleared but I have to wetsand the GSX's hood and reclear.

The GSX

































The '67


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Clean ass hell Bigg C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14612433
> *Clean ass hell Bigg C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2. That is coming out beautiful!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to Bigg"C" your work back on line mis U all ways diging your stuff!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

67 is clean as fawk homie !!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn biggC

lookin bad ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 29 2009, 08:46 AM~14613760
> *damn biggC
> 
> lookin bad ass
> *



X2 ! HE HAS CAME A LONG DAMN WAY IN HIS PAINT ! HE OPENED UP THE SHOP FOR HIM CAUSE HE WANT TO ASK QUESTION , HE LISTENED AND LEARNED AND NOW DOING ALL HIS OWN STUFF ! 

HE'S WILLING TO ASK , TO SPEND THE FUNDS TO BUY THE RIGHT STUFF NEEDED TO DO THE JOB , IT WAS AN HONOR TO TEACH CHRIS , AND TO BUILD A FREINDSHIP THAT GOES BEYOND MODELING ! 

*KEEP UP THE GREAT MOVE FORWARD BIG C ! *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

GREAT WORK BIGGC!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 29 2009, 02:11 AM~14612412
> *Got the '67 and the GSX cleared but I have to wetsand the GSX's hood and reclear.
> 
> The GSX
> ...


man i love that gsx homie! where'd u get thos wheels?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 03:17 AM~14612972
> *Nice to Bigg"C" your work back on line mis U all ways diging your stuff!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Brother!! 



> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Jul 29 2009, 03:56 AM~14613087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!! The wheels are made by Aoshima, but I forget the name. If you ask Rick he should be able to tell you seeing as he's our wheel nut around here. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Did some more painting today since it was nice. 

'50's Ford F1

























Got the GSX hood recleared.









Painted a few Harley parts for my Brother. Not to crazy about the grafix, but it's what he wanted so.

















One of these days I'll get one of these built. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Val!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

GOOD STUFF! :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good brother!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Allway good work Bigg C like to see that muststang & ben on lowdown ceration saw your mug to. Faces to go with name. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks D, the Mustang is on hold for a couple. Once I get the GSX done I'll get back on it. :biggrin: 

Got alittle progress on the GSX, not much but it's something. :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie keep up the great work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Ben out of town. but nice work on the GS the eng. :thumbsup: :h5: . The 57 is on hold to i'm go :loco: trying to make the front end work.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Aug 12 2009, 01:39 AM~14743695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Yeah I can see where it could drive ya crazy, but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*THANKS 85 biarittz!!!!!!!!!!! *

Charles helped me out with getting these for my Death Race Mustang. :biggrin: 


















Now I can get back to working on the Stang.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:40 PM~14940797
> *THANKS 85 biarittz!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Charles helped me out with getting these for my Death Race Mustang.  :biggrin:
> ...





:0 awww sheeeeit :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to see you will be able to start on the Stang again.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 1 2009, 03:40 AM~14940797
> *THANKS 85 biarittz!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Charles helped me out with getting these for my Death Race Mustang.  :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN! :0 :0 
Thats some serious piece!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't been getting in to much time building models, but I have been busy building other things around the house.

Been busy building this deck. It's just about done, only a few more pieces left to put on, then I gotta paint the shutters. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good job homie..... nice to see our craftmanship carry over in other areas of our lives.....


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

just asking why is there a ramp on the deck 
it looks great you do great woodwork


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Sep 5 2009, 08:54 AM~14987644
> *just asking why is there a ramp on the deck
> it looks great you do great woodwork
> *


Bigg C takes care of his grandfather ! They built the deck ramp so grandpa won't have to walk up the stairs ! He fell last year hurting his knee and hip and had to have surgeie so the new deck helps him cause he lift his legs to well anymore .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2009, 02:22 AM~14986786
> *I haven't been getting in to much time building models, but I have been busy building other things around the house.
> 
> Been busy building this deck. It's just about done, only a few more pieces left to put on, then I gotta paint the shutters. :cheesy:
> ...


LOOKS GREAT CHRIS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2009, 02:22 AM~14986786
> *I haven't been getting in to much time building models, but I have been busy building other things around the house.
> 
> Been busy building this deck. It's just about done, only a few more pieces left to put on, then I gotta paint the shutters. :cheesy:
> ...



Nice job Chris.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman+Sep 5 2009, 08:54 AM~14987644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers like David said, and he's 85 so walking from the house to the truck and into the Dr. office wares him out. So he has a wheeled chair, that with the ramp I can just push him in it and he doesn't have to worry about falling again.  

And THANKS everyone!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

What's up C see u found your mini gun ( GOOD) to see u start again on the stang. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:43 PM~14287790
> *Alittle more done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Got in alittle time on this. I don't like the front of the hood scoop so that will be changed.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This ride is looking good bro. :0 I think it need's some heavy duty type rims.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks like your putting in work great job bro keep it up


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Sep 16 2009, 12:16 AM~15094820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT STANG IS LOOKING CRAZY BRO! NICE WORK!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 16 2009, 12:30 AM~15094985
> *THAT STANG IS LOOKING CRAZY BRO! NICE WORK!!
> *


Thanks man!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 16 2009, 07:06 AM~15094719
> *Got in alittle time on this. I don't like the front of the hood scoop so that will be changed.
> 
> 
> ...



Really cool idea and very nice detail......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

stang is serious chris! nice work, and the scoop looks good from here bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Badass :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X-2 !!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

loving the work on this Chris!!! keep the updates coming brother!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I hope to get some more time on this cause I can't wait to see what it looks like with the guns on it. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Very impressive......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the mustang is lookin sick bro nice-ass work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I've started yet another project. :uh: :biggrin: 
Custom '70 Chevelle Wagon
I've been wanting to do this for awhile but I wasn't getting the conversion to go like I wanted, so I took it over to Minis today and he helped me get it together. It's still in the rough first stages but you can get the idea of what I'm going for. :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

thats gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Nice wagon bro!! It's has a good looking style


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck bro that ride already looks sick as hell...DAMN... :0 :0 :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

THAT WAGON LOOKS SICK BRO. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YA DO TO IT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon looks bad ass!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2009, 08:57 PM~15113845
> *Well I've started yet another project.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> Custom '70 Chevelle Wagon
> I've been wanting to do this for awhile but I wasn't getting the conversion to go like I wanted, so I took it over to Minis today and he helped me get it together. It's still in the rough first stages but you can get the idea of what I'm going for.  :cheesy:
> ...


Im diggin' this one Bigg C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 19 2009, 01:10 AM~15124700
> *Im diggin' this one Bigg C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 20000000000000000000000 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2009, 11:57 PM~15113845
> *Well I've started yet another project.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> Custom '70 Chevelle Wagon
> I've been wanting to do this for awhile but I wasn't getting the conversion to go like I wanted, so I took it over to Minis today and he helped me get it together. It's still in the rough first stages but you can get the idea of what I'm going for.  :cheesy:
> ...





:0 



nice wheels too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn nice work bro.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 28 2009, 11:11 PM~14612412
> *Got the '67 and the GSX cleared but I have to wetsand the GSX's hood and reclear.
> 
> The GSX
> ...


 :0 Where do those wheels come from...nice buick btw


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Man I really like that Buick. A great aggressive look.

EDIT: Oh man, I just saw the Stang Deathracer. Anyone who knows me knows me knows that is very much my cup of tea. That is looking great. I'll be looking forward to seeing that. And wherein the hell did you find 1/25 scale mini-guns?

EDIT #2: Ah they are 1/35 scale. How do they look on the Mustang? Are they pretty close to the right size for the movie car? Inquiring mad minds want to know.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Sep 19 2009, 01:10 AM~15124700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I loved seeing yours come together and wanted to give it a try. I haven't got the mini guns together yet but they look like they'll scale up pretty good with what the movie car has. I'm getting back to work on that this week. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been working on the GSX trying to get it finshed up. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work brother!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:worship: your work is badass man. love the interior, its detailed nicely and so is that motor.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey now.. Just because I have an addiction doesn't mean I know the name of every wheel out there. :machinegun: Ok I guess it does... the wheels are aoshima Kranze LXZ.. See now I got the shakes again and need to go and play with my wheels.. Thanks.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 22 2009, 10:02 PM~15158234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I knew you'd know what they were. lol I'd get the shakes also if I had that many wheels to chose from. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the interior and engine are lookin bad-ass..cant wait to see her all together bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 23 2009, 01:10 AM~15160010
> *hellz ya bro the interior and engine are lookin bad-ass..cant wait to see her all together bro.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass interior


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2009, 09:33 AM~15162123
> *Badass interior
> *


X-1000.Very good detail.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 05:02 AM~15158234
> *Nice work brother!
> *


X3


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb everything looking bad a$$ bro keep it up.... cars looking money!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

Well this one is done except a few things here and there.
Over all I'm happy with it. The clear kinda orange pilled on me here and there but I can live with it. I'm going to move the front wheels out some so they're not sitting in so far.  

































































































I'll get some better pics tomorrow or some time this week. :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS CLEANS AS F#%K BRO!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

that thing is sweet chris, hope to see ya at minis sometime..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 24 2009, 01:38 AM~15170765
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Well this one is done except a few things here and there.
> ...



Great looking build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks just fuckin bad ass brother!!! Great work on it!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15170904
> *That looks just fuckin bad ass brother!!! Great work on it!!
> *



fuckin lookin sick bro...nice work...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT RIDE IS SICK BRO. VERY NICE WORK.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice c turned out looking killa


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

EXCELLENT BUILD HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to see your builds C looking X A LEN!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15170904
> *That looks just fuckin bad ass brother!!! Great work on it!!
> *


X10 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 24 2009, 04:08 AM~15171570
> *EXCELLENT BUILD HOMIE !  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BUICK LOOKIN' SWEET CHRIS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass!!! Love the colors.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 24 2009, 01:39 AM~15170782
> *THATS CLEANS AS F#%K BRO!!
> *





X-2




looks real good C :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN BROTHER ! REAL NICE PHOTO  SHOT TODAY !


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 06:59 PM~15231622
> *DAMN  BROTHER  !  REAL NICE  PHOTO  SHOT  TODAY !
> *



Great lookin build.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL JOB ON THAT BUICK CHRIS!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice & clean! Nice work C!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice shoot c


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

Well I wasn't going to work on this just yet, but I needed to get my mind off a few things so I knocked out the interior of the crew cab Ford.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 THAT INT. LOOKS SICK BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15246052
> *:0  THAT INT. LOOKS SICK BRO!!
> *


X2 BADASS!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful job....love this one..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that interior. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

REALLY NICE WORK ON THE GUTS ! TO BAD ITS FOR WHATS HIS NAME ! LOL ! HE'LL DIG IT !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I'm not to happy with the door panels but they work.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 2 2009, 03:06 PM~15250159
> *Thanks everyone!!  I'm not to happy with the door panels but they work.
> *



consider who your building it for LOL!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 03:54 PM~15250528
> *consider    who  your  building  it  for  LOL!
> *


Yeah I know, that why I didn't redo em. lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle more work done on the truck. :biggrin: 


























Should be done by tomorrow night or on Friday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking real good!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good brotha looks like your going down to the wire too...lol  looks like friday night might be a build party :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Killer work bro, very clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 8 2009, 06:53 AM~15300975
> *Killer work bro, very clean  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 8 2009, 12:25 AM~15300066
> *Got alittle more work done on the truck.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!! Nice details!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 8 2009, 03:25 AM~15300066
> *Got alittle more work done on the truck.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 LOOKS REAL GOOD CHRIS


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the work on the truck is lookin sick as hell bro..badass work :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that mofo is tight as hell Chris!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I didn't get much time on this today, so I didn't get much done which means I'll have to work my ass off tomorrow to finsh up in time for the show. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie..... buick is sick too


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well the truck is done. I've had a few problems with it after it was painted with things not fitting like they did before paint. The hood fit great before paint and now it doesn't fit for shit and the only way to fix it is to cut the front of the frame and redo it, but I'm not going to since it's a custom mix of paint. :angry: 

But here's the finshed pics.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just plain sick homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2009, 10:58 PM~15338771
> *just plain sick homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

TIGHT AS HELL CHRIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That truck looks like shit ! ERIC WILL LOVE IT !lol !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

breaker breaker 19. That semis in route. Eta friday. Delivery confo. 0307 3330 0002 0629 1072


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2009, 02:13 AM~15338920
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x10


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice Bigg C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

love the truck man


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!

Well on to the next. I'm trying to finsh up some of my old projects before I start any more new builds. So I thought why not start off with the Death Race Mustang since it's not to far off from being finshed.

Progress from tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck came out bad ass, and Im really likin the Death Race Stang


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle bit more work done on the DRStang. :biggrin: 

Started the jams.

















Also started on the cage.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wicked.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15361693
> *Wicked.
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT TRUCK IS CLEAN AS FUCK BRO.  AND THAT MUSTANG THINGAMAJIG IS LOOKING GOOD. :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Biggs!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Just some interior work. 
Hand made roll cage. 

























Cobra head shift knob I made.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

wow bro, thats some sick building! you got this one dead on already!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!!! That interior looks bad ass!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!! A guy on another site found some better interior pics for me, so I'll be redoing some of this. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 18 2009, 04:55 PM~15393246
> *Thanks!!  A guy on another site found some better interior pics for me, so I'll be redoing some of this.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thats gonna be sik Chris!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15392695
> *WOW!!! That interior looks bad ass!!
> *


x2. Nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! Here's alittle more.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Props to ya. Looks like alot of work. :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

NICE... :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

Well the interior is done except a couple more bars on the cage I have to put back on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wow! that stang is looking real good, hows the body and them mini guns lookin?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks sick bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Crazyness


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2009, 08:03 PM~15474597
> *Looks sick bro
> *


X2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The detail is insane....can't wait to see more.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 26 2009, 06:54 PM~15475452
> *The detail is insane....can't wait to see more.
> *


  X2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2009, 09:00 PM~15474565
> *wow! that stang is looking real good, hows the body and them mini guns lookin?
> *


Thanks! I've redone some of the body armor, and I still have some more to do before the bodys ready for some paint and weathering. :cheesy: 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THERE'S SOME SERIOUS WORK IN THIS CHRIS!!! IM LOVEN IT!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK ON THAT INTERIOR.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!! :biggrin: 



Well I changed the front end some.

From this.









To this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 27 2009, 11:18 PM~15487096
> *Thanks guys!!  :biggrin:
> Well I changed the front end some.
> 
> ...






dude thats sick :0 them mini guns look killer


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 28 2009, 05:18 AM~15487096
> *Thanks guys!!  :biggrin:
> Well I changed the front end some.
> 
> ...



WOW... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn homie ur doin one hell of a good job on that stang cant wait to see it finished


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 

Getting the body all weathered up. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looking good bro.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks brother!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That death race 'stang is goin to be killer when it's done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

for real ! that stang is going to be killer when complete !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

are them bullet holes? and what wheels you runnin on this whip C?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking real tight!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 29 2009, 01:46 AM~15500734
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Getting the body all weathered up.  :biggrin:
> ...


thats going to be bad ass chris. looks killer :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to see all that good work on the mustang.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

OUTSTANDING WORK CHRIS!!!! IM LOVEN IT!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'VE BEEN DIEING TO SEE THAT PAINTED, AND YOU DAMN SURE DIDN'T DISSAPPOINT. BAD ASS BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 12 2009, 10:50 PM~15338692
> *Well the truck is done. I've had a few problems with it after it was painted with things not fitting like they did before paint. The hood fit great before paint and now it doesn't fit for shit and the only way to fix it is to cut the front of the frame and redo it, but I'm not going to since it's a custom mix of paint.  :angry:
> 
> But here's the finshed pics.
> ...


truck is killer


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 11:45 AM~15503383
> *are them bullet holes? and what wheels you runnin on this whip C?
> *


Yeppers them be bullet holes. I used the dremel to make all the holes and then detailed all of them with silver paint and a tooth pick. As far as wheels go, I'm still looking for a set that matches or as close to the movie cars wheels as I can get. But if all else I'll just go with the wheels I have because they're not to far off. 


Thanks everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 29 2009, 02:46 AM~15500734
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Getting the body all weathered up.  :biggrin:
> ...


Looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 29 2009, 06:25 PM~15506285
> *Yeppers them be bullet holes. I used the dremel to make all the holes and then detailed all of them with silver paint and a tooth pick.  As far as wheels go, I'm still looking for a set that matches or as close to the movie cars wheels as I can get. But if all else I'll just go with the wheels I have because they're not to far off.
> Thanks everyone!!!  :biggrin:
> *






looks damn good chris!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TOP NOTCH WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that SOB is bad ass!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that stang is lookin good bigg c keep up the killer work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15500734
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Getting the body all weathered up.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 

A bit of a teaser/mockup. :biggrin:


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

omg that thing is wicked fuckin sweet dude wow


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
HOLY CRAP THAT SHIT LOOKS CRAZY BRO THOSE BULLET HOLES MAKES LOOK MORE LIFE LIKE KEEP IT UP BRO LOOKS BADASS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!! =]


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking real crazy!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that stang is serious :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, thats amazing!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got the frame just about done. :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 29 2009, 11:48 PM~15511728
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> A bit of a teaser/mockup.  :biggrin:
> ...


it looks like it can take a few gunshots


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dammit, that looks just like the real thing!! Simply amazing.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats awesome there brutha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 3 2009, 12:35 AM~15544762
> *I got the frame just about done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





SWEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 3 2009, 01:50 AM~15544983
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


NICE NICE NICE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 3 2009, 01:35 AM~15544762
> *I got the frame just about done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thats crazy man! some sick ass work chris!


and do i see the motor almost done too :biggrin: pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 

Yes Jeff the engine is almost done. I'll get some pics up later. :nicoderm:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks good


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that mustang is sick bro..DAMN.. :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well the Death Race Mustang is done except for the wheels which I'll have coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass. Thats crazy bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 11:10 PM~15639947
> *Badass.  Thats crazy bro!!
> *


X2
That is definitely one killer 'stang.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Put that in a contest and I bet you will bring home a trophy!!GREAT build!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15639873
> *Well the Death Race Mustang is done except for the wheels which I'll have coming soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*S.I.C.K!!!*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I knew that would look bad ass! The fab work is amazing! Congrats on another killer build!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

there's pics of a similar one shown at the puerto rico model show last weekend posted over on MCM.... 














































yours kills it hands down :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

BAD-ASS STANG! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

bro came out killa, glad ya spent those extra few putting those extra finishes on.very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X-2 :thumbsup: EXCELLENT WORK


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 01:11 AM~15639949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 HELL OF A JOB, MY HATS OFF! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2009, 02:35 AM~15641270
> *there's pics of a similar one shown at the puerto rico model show last weekend posted over on MCM....
> yours kills it hands down  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I saw that. It's the nice new one, where mine is the old put through hell model. :biggrin: 


Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 01:11 AM~15639949
> *
> 
> 
> ...





this stang is soo serious! 


sick ass work chris!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 07:11 AM~15639949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats amazing work man.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What we gonna see next? :0


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SICK BRO. JUST SICK :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 12 2009, 01:40 PM~15644796
> *What we gonna see next?    :0
> *


Not sure yet. I gotta finsh up a few customer cars before I get going on anything for myself. But it'll prolly be my '70 Chevelle wagon.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15639873
> *Well the Death Race Mustang is done except for the wheels which I'll have coming soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THE MOVIE WAS FUCKING RETARDED BUT YOUR BUILD LOOKS SICK :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN CHRIS.......THATS SIKKKKKK!!!!!!! ARE YOU KEEPING THIS BECAUSE ID LOVE TO SEE THIS IN PERSON...IN JUNE :biggrin: .....GREAT WORK BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 12 2009, 07:05 PM~15647851
> *DAMN CHRIS.......THATS SIKKKKKK!!!!!!!  ARE YOU KEEPING THIS BECAUSE ID LOVE TO SEE THIS IN PERSON...IN JUNE :biggrin: .....GREAT WORK BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah this ones gonna hang around. I've gotta lot of time in it, so it be pricey if it did go. But it's not going any where till after I show it some. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS AWESOME!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

AWESOME WORK C! LOOKS KILLER


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Bigg C don't see the mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 13 2009, 11:14 AM~15656013
> *AWESOME WORK C! LOOKS KILLER
> *


x2 great detailing


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!!



> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 13 2009, 02:18 PM~15656040
> *Bigg C don't see the mirrors  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I still have to add them. I was waiting for the paint to dry when I took the pics. I also still have to add a couple brackets here and there that I forgot to put on. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that is bad ass


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!

Well I got started on my '70 Chevelle wagon. Started the body work and got it in the first stage of primer. As you can see I still have alot of work ahead of myself.
:cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that wagon is goin to be sick have u seen the 70 chevelle hotwheels wagon


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro that shit is gonna be hella nice bro....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 14 2009, 02:21 AM~15661891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet!!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The wagon is goin to be a sik lookin build.I'm going to keep an eye on this build.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Stang turned out bad ass bro. I cant wait to see more of that wagon.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Whats ya workin on? :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 07:30 PM~15952420
> *Whats ya workin on?  :0
> *


Trying to blow up my computer. Not sure whats wrong with it but it's slow as shit and doesn't wanna do a damn thing.  

So till I can get it fixed I prolly won't be posting up any pics.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Quick question how did you do the bullet holes?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 12 2009, 12:53 AM~15955969
> *Quick question how did you do the bullet holes?
> *


I used a dremel with a cutting bit. I used bits 9905 & 9909.

http://www.mytoolstore.com/dremel/tungcrbi.html


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been awhile since I could post up. My computer is still all messed up but some days are better then others, like right now. Since I've been outta service I have still been buildin' but slowly. Doing some work on customer cars and working on one of my projects. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THEM ARE SOME MEAN ASS PIPES DAWG!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THATS JUST SIKKKKK CHRIS!!!! GLAD TO SEE AND HEAR EVERYTHING IS GOOD BRO!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks real good Chris. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fawkin badass rig dawg!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN C :0 rig is look real good so far


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that pete is sick... what did u use for the pipe


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT TRUCK IS SICK


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16635197
> *Been awhile since I could post up. My computer is still all messed up but some days are better then others, like right now.  Since I've been outta service I have still been buildin' but slowly. Doing some work on customer cars and working on one of my projects. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




ITS LOOKING PRETTY BAD ASS BIGG C!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, That rig is gonna be KILLA ! Heck it looks good just like it is !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I haven't been doing to much building, but I have been painting. My buddy traded his Daytona Charger for a Super Bee Charger and wanted some of the interior parts to match the body like in his Daytona. So all the Yellow in the interior is what I painted for him.

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 16 2010, 10:24 PM~16635197
> *Been awhile since I could post up. My computer is still all messed up but some days are better then others, like right now.  Since I've been outta service I have still been buildin' but slowly. Doing some work on customer cars and working on one of my projects. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow. thats very nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

HES ALIVE :biggrin: 



whats up C  rat looks good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 29 2010, 08:40 PM~17039774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin bad ass!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2010, 12:36 AM~16635384
> *Fawkin badass rig dawg!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Nice 2 C U back at it Bro. I know how it is my computers is down. The RIG is bad. :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: hno: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:40 AM~17039774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good brotha


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 30 2010, 12:40 AM~17039774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks real good Chris. Nice job.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17485285
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17485285
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 NICEEEEEEEEEEE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice stang homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17489494
> *nice stang homie
> *




x-2................ looks real good chris!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 14 2010, 01:32 AM~17485285
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work BiggC.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 14 2010, 12:32 AM~17485285
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...








Look great chris :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I hope to has this finshed up this next week.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

you ever do any thing with those monzas , chevett?you sell that dually yet?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17485285
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam this is sweet! Nice color!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the Stang done! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 19 2010, 09:06 PM~17546636
> *Got the Stang done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's whats up next. I'm just about done with it, just have to finsh up the engine and lower the frontend.

























































Then once thats done maybe doing something with this.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Started on the Street Fighter. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 19 2010, 11:06 PM~17546636
> *Got the Stang done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 19 2010, 08:14 PM~17546749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin' those engine bays :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both them rides look real good C


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2010, 08:12 AM~17576053
> *both them rides look real good C
> *



X2!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit, you got a street fighter too...im in the air as to what to do with mine...wires were a thought, then tuckin big rim...maybe even 4X4 the thing...  

lookin good in here!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2010, 12:34 AM~17582776
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dang homie that mutha looks sinister!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Trend!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that street fighter looks badass


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looks great in here Chris!!! nice to see you posting again brother!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+May 24 2010, 02:08 PM~17587228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank!! Its nice to be able to paint again. I think before this next winter hits I'm going to prepaint a bunch of kits so I can keep building when it's cold. lol


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2010, 06:34 AM~17582776
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

are those the rims i sent ya? thats looks freakin sweet bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17593091
> *are those the rims i sent ya?  thats looks freakin sweet bro!
> *


Yeah, They were to big for what I first wanted them for but they fit this damn good. Thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kidding. shit, ill have to snag another mustang diecast for those rims..they are the shit on certain build ups.

lookin real good up in here C


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle more work done. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: glass roof? or just leavein the hole?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:51 AM~17682296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is so sick !!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That is BEYOND cool bro!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 3 2010, 06:20 AM~17682738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

just plane bad ass


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Great looking builds BiggC.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 3 2010, 05:08 PM~17686828
> *LOOKS GOOD.
> *


X2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's DONE!! Just finshed it up. I'll get better pics later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Great looking wagon Chris!! :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 10 2010, 11:49 PM~17755216
> *Great looking wagon Chris!! :wow:
> *


Thanks Charles!! I guess I'm not totally done cause I just saw I forgot the Radi hoses.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :wow: sick!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2010, 10:02 PM~17573895
> *Started on the Street Fighter.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOK LIKE MY RACE CAR TRUCK IN THE BACK...LMAO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 11 2010, 12:02 AM~17755350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to build it, but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 10 2010, 09:45 PM~17755172
> *It's DONE!!  Just finshed it up. I'll get better pics later.
> 
> 
> ...


sick wagon brother... :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:51 AM~17682296
> *Got alittle more work done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ima fan of the 60 ..this thing is a mean machine!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweetness bro! the color combo/rims looks freakin sweet as hell!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Bigg C giving Dave a run for his money.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 11 2010, 06:12 PM~17762427
> *sweetness bro!  the color combo/rims looks freakin sweet as hell!
> *



x2! exactly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

All these bikes got me wanting to finsh mine up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN THAT LOOKS WILD !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bike bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still trying to finsh up the bike above up. I have some body work left to finsh but while I'm waiting on that I thought I do one up out of box. 










I hope to get it all in clear tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 18 2010, 11:24 PM~17828581
> *I'm still trying to finsh up the bike above up. I have some body work left to finsh but while I'm waiting on that I thought I do one up out of box.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 18 2010, 11:18 PM~17828941
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so you say that a touch up gun from harbor freight is better for the clear?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 12:31 AM~17829491
> *so you say that a touch up gun from harbor freight is better for the clear?
> *


Paint and clear man. I don't hardly use my air brush any more since I've been using that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17573895
> *Started on the Street Fighter.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i have this kit, i cut out the side panels 2 make a 2 door wagon, still gotta work on the rear wheel wells to make it look more impala'ish! urs is lookin good though! very nice low rodder!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Changed up the color on the bike just a touch, and got it in clear. :biggrin: 


























Couple pics w/o flash.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like the pipes...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 20 2010, 10:14 PM~17841474
> *i like the pipes...
> *


Thanks man!! I'm not sure if I like the gloss engine, so I still might change that.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 21 2010, 04:50 AM~17841290
> *Changed up the color on the bike just a touch, and got it in clear.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 21 2010, 10:12 AM~17844099
> *Looks great :wow:
> *


Thanks man!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 20 2010, 09:50 PM~17841290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'font-family:engravers mt\'>This bike is too SICK !!!*</span>











................


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 04:38 PM~17846933
> *<span style=\'font-family:engravers mt\'>This bike is too SICK !!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...



Is that an aftermarket chain?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 07:52 PM~17848614
> *Is that an aftermarket chain?
> *


Thanks Brother!! And nope, it's the one it comes with. I just painted it with some Wal-Mart HOK Gold paint. They do make an aftermarket chain for the crotch rockets but I'm not sure if it'd fit these or not.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 21 2010, 07:57 PM~17848674
> *Thank Brother!!  And nope, it's the one it comes with. I just painted it with some Wal-Mart HOK Gold paint.  They do make an aftermarket chain for the crotch rockets but I'm not sure if it'd fit these or not.
> *



Dang you fooled me homie, It looks real in the pics, good job bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 04:38 PM~17846933
> *<span style=\'font-family:engravers mt\'>This bike is too SICK !!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 21 2010, 09:30 PM~17849652
> *
> *


Thanks man!! I hope to have it finshed up tomorrow.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Done....almost forgot the shifter linkage. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bike bro. Does it run as good as it looks? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2010, 06:39 PM~17857781
> *Done....almost forgot the shifter linkage.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 thats sick chris!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2010, 04:39 PM~17857781
> *Done....almost forgot the shifter linkage.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn c this is the sickest chopper ive seen so far :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Great build makes me wanna build a chopper .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 23 2010, 06:30 AM~17863872
> *Great build makes me wanna build a chopper .
> *



X2! Now I wanna get my kit out and start on it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been trying to build some different kinda builds here lately. So I figured I'd give a go with a tuner style build. :biggrin: 




















I'll show more of it when it drys.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: ,That color is rightous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 22 2010, 07:47 PM~18115939
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ,That color is rightous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Thanks Trend!! :biggrin: 


Here are some more pics of it mocked up. It needs a good wet sanding since my airbrush wanted to spit. :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 10:14 PM~18116682
> *Thanks Trend!!  :biggrin:
> Here are some more pics of it mocked up. It needs a good wet sanding since my airbrush wanted to spit.  :uh:
> 
> ...





:0 nice hood scoop! TA?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 09:21 PM~18116763
> *:0 nice hood scoop! TA?
> *


 :yes: :yes: Yeppers :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

man thats a nice supra! love the color too. wouldnt happen to be gm sunburst metallic would it? cuz it looks pretty damn close to me


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 22 2010, 10:06 PM~18117278
> *man thats a nice supra! love the color too. wouldnt happen to be gm sunburst metallic would it? cuz it looks pretty damn close to me
> *


Thanks and nope, it's a mix of HOK Sunset Pearl, Bitter SweetII (which are almost the same color), and Crimson Red Metallic.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice combo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice bro. Badass color.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 11:02 PM~18117230
> *:yes:  :yes: Yeppers  :biggrin:
> *





cool ass ideah C............... another smooth whip comein i can see that already :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 07:21 PM~18116763
> *:0 nice hood scoop! TA?
> *


x2
:scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 07:14 PM~18116682
> *Thanks Trend!!  :biggrin:
> Here are some more pics of it mocked up. It needs a good wet sanding since my airbrush wanted to spit.  :uh:
> 
> ...


you didnt waste no time chopping that kit did ya? looks great!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 22 2010, 11:54 PM~18118329
> *you didnt waste no time chopping that kit did ya? looks great!
> *


Thanks!! The kit I got off you didn't have that hood, it has the stock flat hood.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 09:56 PM~18118353
> *Thanks!!  The kit I got off you didn't have that hood, it has the stock flat hood.
> *


 i thought it was a ram air car... either way, that looks real nice...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn C the supra looks killer cant wait to see it done.. im buildin the same car so thanks for get my ideas flowing


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 26 2010, 11:02 AM~18142170
> *damn C the supra looks killer cant wait to see it done.. im buildin the same car so thanks for get my ideas flowing
> *


Thanks man!! I'll get some updated pics up later.

Oh and I still have that other one of you were still wanting it.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE " C " GET THAT TA LOOK.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that the amt supra or tamya one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

goin by that big ass wing..id say its not a Tamiya.... :biggrin: but i could be wrong


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 26 2010, 11:02 AM~18142170
> *damn C the supra looks killer cant wait to see it done.. im buildin the same car so thanks for get my ideas flowing
> *


x2. stuffin a c5r vette engine an staggered 18s or 19s on mine :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Jul 26 2010, 12:26 PM~18142713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm just going with a twin turbo 6. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18146799
> *AMT F&F kit
> 
> You would be right.
> ...


hey either way ya cant go wrong


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 26 2010, 08:16 PM~18146845
> *hey either way ya cant go wrong
> *


Yep yep!!  


Here are some update pics. This is still in the works so it might change some. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:18 PM~18148861
> *Yep yep!!
> Here are some update pics. This is still in the works so it might change some.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn that looks good bro! detail is crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 09:14 PM~18116682
> *Thanks Trend!!  :biggrin:
> Here are some more pics of it mocked up. It needs a good wet sanding since my airbrush wanted to spit.  :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Jul 27 2010, 05:21 PM~18155880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2010, 09:18 PM~18148861
> *Yep yep!!
> Here are some update pics. This is still in the works so it might change some.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE!1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 27 2010, 12:18 AM~18148861
> *Yep yep!!
> Here are some update pics. This is still in the works so it might change some.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





I WAS TOO FOCUSED ON THE TWINS, I MISSED EVERYTHING ELSE LOL


SICK WORK CHRIS


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 22 2010, 10:14 PM~18116682
> *Thanks Trend!!  :biggrin:
> Here are some more pics of it mocked up. It needs a good wet sanding since my airbrush wanted to spit.  :uh:
> 
> ...


That Ram Air looks right at home on that car.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2010, 09:18 PM~18148861
> *Yep yep!!
> Here are some update pics. This is still in the works so it might change some.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


omg i want those turbos and intercoolers.. where did u get them...


this build is sick..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 28 2010, 06:41 PM~18166517
> *omg i want those turbos and intercoolers.. where did u get them...
> this build is sick..
> *


Thanks man!! I have a mold for the turbos, but I'm outta resin. The intercooler I got from a guy at a show I went to. As soon as I get the money I'm gonna mold and cast two different intercoolers and these turbos and any others I can get ahold of.  

Thanks everyone!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

YOU NEED TO BRING YOUR MOLD UP HERE BROTHA , I GOT RESIN :naughty: :biggrin: .LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice looking build BiggC.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18167193
> *Nice looking build BiggC.
> *


X2!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 28 2010, 07:41 PM~18167009
> *Thanks man!!  I have a mold for the turbos, but I'm outta resin.  The intercooler I got from a guy at a show I went to.  As soon as I get the money I'm gonna mold and cast two different intercoolers and these turbos and any others I can get ahold of.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I now know who to hit up for all my forced induction needs :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been busy helping my nephew work on a couple of his builds and haven't done much to mine. I've got a few different builds going on so I work alittle on this one then alittle on the next. But anyways here's the guts for the GN. Not really happy with it, but also not sure how I should do um up.  

Anyways on to the pics.  
This is the car that Mini painted up for me. :biggrin: 













































I still have to clean up the buckles.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

guts look good to me man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

not alot of cleanin to do from what i can see  


the guts look real good C


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2010, 12:14 AM~18261421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean homie ! I love that detailed interior with that paint job !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2010, 12:14 AM~18261421
> *I've been busy helping my nephew work on a couple of his builds and haven't done much to mine. I've got a few different builds going on so I work alittle on this one then alittle on the next. But anyways here's the guts for the GN. Not really happy with it, but also not sure how I should do um up.
> 
> Anyways on to the pics.
> ...


interior looks awesome bro! def gonna accent that paint job real well


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Regal :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Bigg C in the house! Always some of the best work on the planet.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been busy helping my nephew work on a couple of his builds and haven't done much to mine. I've got a few different builds going on so I work alittle on this one then alittle on the next. But anyways here's the guts for the GN. Not really happy with it, but also not sure how I should do um up.  

Anyways on to the pics.  
This is the car that Mini painted up for me. :biggrin: 













































I still have to clean up the buckles.
[/quote]
NICE PAINT JOB :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 11 2010, 01:09 AM~18277406
> *looks good
> *


X2 Sick Details


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice job on both of them rides so far.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS everyone!!! I'll have some more pics later on Tuesday. I got the body of the GN all polished out and it's just about at the point to start putting it all together. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 11 2010, 04:25 AM~18282546
> *THANKS everyone!!!  I'll have some more pics later on Tuesday. I got the body of the GN all polished out and it's just about at the point to start putting it all together.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 8 2010, 10:14 PM~18261421
> *I've been busy helping my nephew work on a couple of his builds and haven't done much to mine. I've got a few different builds going on so I work alittle on this one then alittle on the next. But anyways here's the guts for the GN. Not really happy with it, but also not sure how I should do um up.
> 
> Anyways on to the pics.
> ...


Man this is nice... That interior is clean as fuck bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

Got alittle more done to it. I should have it finshed up tomorrow.  





































:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

LOOKING SLICK BROTHA


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice paint job homie.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

That paint is nice!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

C... that gns lookin good bro!
and i tried what you and dave said about shooting clear through a gun instead of an airbrush...  thanks for the tip bros!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

Didn't get as much time on this today as I wanted, but the only things left are just odds and ends wiring. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 13 2010, 12:12 AM~18298640
> *Thanks guys!!
> 
> Didn't get as much time on this today as I wanted, but the only things left are just odds and ends wiring.  :biggrin:
> ...


Came out clean bro ! Interior looks nice in it too !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 10:23 PM~18298756
> *Came  out  clean  bro !  Interior  looks  nice  in it  too !
> *


put sme 22's on that bitch


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 8 2010, 11:14 PM~18261421
> *I've been busy helping my nephew work on a couple of his builds and haven't done much to mine. I've got a few different builds going on so I work alittle on this one then alittle on the next. But anyways here's the guts for the GN. Not really happy with it, but also not sure how I should do um up.
> 
> Anyways on to the pics.
> ...


what paint was used for the guts?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Aug 13 2010, 12:29 AM~18298813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the darker Red thats on the body and I brushed in the Black with bottle paint.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 13 2010, 12:05 AM~18299083
> *Ummmm HELL NO!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> It's the darker Red thats on the body and I brushed in the Black with bottle paint.
> *


looks nice bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

She's done!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 14 2010, 01:40 AM~18306517
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Brother!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wow: NICE C!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18308111
> *:wow: NICE C!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Frank!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

GN looks sick C, pm me quick, ill send you my addy, and you send it my way a.s.a.p. :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ese Lowrider esta CHingon COMPA!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2010, 01:34 AM~18306488
> *She's done!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 14 2010, 08:12 PM~18310202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt have siad it better myself tonio!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

damn that looks good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 

I just got this last night but I figured I'd better go with the flow while the ideas are there. :biggrin: 





























Here's whats going in it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 8 2010, 05:11 PM~18517301
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I just got this last night but I figured I'd better go with the flow while the ideas are there.  :biggrin:
> ...


oh man i cant wait to see this one done!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAAAAAAAAA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 8 2010, 06:11 PM~18517301
> *Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I just got this last night but I figured I'd better go with the flow while the ideas are there.  :biggrin:
> ...



Looks good Chris. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Now u r talking Bro. U can't go wrong with a sonny engine. U know i 'll b looking in on this thing. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

Worked on the firewall alittle and trying to get the engine together enough to mock everything up. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> She's done!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 8 2010, 05:11 PM~18517301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way this build is headed. Keep us posted !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

that thing looks MEAN.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is gonna be insane!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn thats a big engine for such a small car....i got a Ross Gibson pro mod mountain motor...care to race? LOL

lookin good C


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

as always chris, looks good bro!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 11 2010, 02:10 AM~18538953
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Worked on the firewall alittle and trying to get the engine together enough to mock everything up.  :biggrin:
> ...


That's 1 bad mother @#$% :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got some work in. I had to back step some cause I wasn't liking the other chassis so I ending up using the kit chassis and back halfing it. Still along ways to go, but it's getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 18 2010, 12:16 AM~18595402
> *Got some work in. I had to back step some cause I wasn't liking the other chassis so I ending up using the kit chassis and back halfing it. Still along ways to go, but it's getting there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good BiggC.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin awesome Chris..

and to think i actually saw this Skyline at a carshow..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 18 2010, 12:16 AM~18595402
> *Got some work in. I had to back step some cause I wasn't liking the other chassis so I ending up using the kit chassis and back halfing it. Still along ways to go, but it's getting there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle bench time in tonight. Not to much done, but got most of the chassis done and now I'm working on the cage. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 30 2010, 01:14 AM~18698295
> *Got alittle bench time in tonight. Not to much done, but got most of the chassis done and now I'm working on the cage.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you are getting some build time in.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2010, 10:16 PM~18595402
> *Got some work in. I had to back step some cause I wasn't liking the other chassis so I ending up using the kit chassis and back halfing it. Still along ways to go, but it's getting there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



c this is fucking sweet bro it just looks like it was meant to be :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 11 2010, 01:10 AM~18538953
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Worked on the firewall alittle and trying to get the engine together enough to mock everything up.  :biggrin:
> ...


wow....this is looking great..very nice custom work looks like it can this way  
could you have found a bigger motor...lol.... :biggrin: looking good biggc :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 30 2010, 12:14 AM~18698295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tHIS WORK IS LOOKIN' GOOD ! KEEP US POSTED !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 30 2010, 01:14 AM~18698295
> *Got alittle bench time in tonight. Not to much done, but got most of the chassis done and now I'm working on the cage.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK "C" AS ALL WAYS. YOUR BOX IS GOING OUT FRIDAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 30 2010, 08:15 AM~18700300
> *NICE WORK BRO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 11 2010, 01:10 AM~18538953
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Worked on the firewall alittle and trying to get the engine together enough to mock everything up.  :biggrin:
> ...


what a beast!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, this is really looking sweet....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Went to the Mid America Nationals contest in Bellevue, Ne today and did pretty good.

Brought home some hardware for MCBA!! :cheesy: 

Took 2nd in Street Machine with my Orange Mustang, 1st in Lowrider with my Buick GN, 1st in Miscellaneous with my Death Race Mustang, 1st in Motorcycle with my Orange Chopper, best Paint for the GN, and best Interior for my Buick GSX.
My nephew took home 1st in teen and 2nd in Motorcycle. :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 9 2010, 11:02 PM~18774839
> *Went to the Mid America Nationals contest in Bellevue, Ne today and did pretty good.
> 
> Brought home some hardware for MCBA!!  :cheesy:
> ...


congrats bro! sure ur not the only one that entered the contest? :biggrin: lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 9 2010, 11:04 PM~18774851
> *congrats bro! sure ur not the only one that entered the contest?  :biggrin:  lol
> *


LOL Yeah I'm sure. There were 184 builds there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kiddin.. must've rigged the contest eh? lol 

likin that skyline. i tore open my gibson engine tonight..damn that suckers huge.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats brother nice job


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 10 2010, 12:02 AM~18774839
> *Went to the Mid America Nationals contest in Bellevue, Ne today and did pretty good.
> 
> Brought home some hardware for MCBA!!  :cheesy:
> ...


THAT'S THE WAY 2 DO IT " C " BIG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats C !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congr. bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!!


Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up. :biggrin: 
Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...



:wow: c this shit is bad ass very clean combo sick rims


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 24 2010, 07:45 AM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...



Wow nice


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 24 2010, 12:45 AM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...



Holy crap that color combo. is awesome.

Looks great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 24 2010, 09:46 AM~18892820
> *Holy crap that color combo. is awesome.
> 
> Looks great.
> *



X2. Really looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...


This is beautiful....I would cruise this thing...What wheels are those..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 24 2010, 12:45 AM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! 

The wheels are Aoshima, Varianza F2S.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 24 2010, 08:45 AM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...


I love the work with the wheels! These orange stripes really fit them!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 24 2010, 12:45 AM~18891930
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> Well here's the latest build I've been working on. One of these days I'll get all of these finshed up.  :biggrin:
> Thanks to 85Biarittz & Mini for the kit.  :cheesy:
> ...


ooohhhh man is that hot! i cant definitely see this thing crusin on the cover of hot rod magazine :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE BRO


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BACK AT IT I SEE C , NICE :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit Chris..pullin some baddasss whips on the bench. That looks damn good!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I'll have some updates either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on a bunch of clean builds brother. keep up the good job.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Biggs!!

Been working on the interior and it was alot harder to do then I thought it would be. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :x:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i already know, thats gonna be one of the top placing models at heartland..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know about that, but it'd be nice. :biggrin: 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Nov 2 2010, 04:25 AM~18965063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Almost done. After I got the body on I'm not happy with the ride hight so I'm still going to lower it a bit.

:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: that's dope. great color scheme & incredible detail work


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2010, 01:54 AM~19048965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Freakin' outragous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This Cutty is straight SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks awesome


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!! I hope to get more done tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

That Cutty is nice as hell. SWEET!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 12 2010, 03:34 PM~19053616
> *That Cutty is nice as hell. SWEET!
> *



X2 That Cutty is DOPE C!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

cutty is bad ass


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Nov 12 2010, 06:34 PM~19053616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4X  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

very nice.  i love the detail work. :thumbsup: colors an wheels are great as well.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2010, 02:54 AM~19048965
> *Almost done.  After I got the body on I'm not happy with the ride hight so I'm still going to lower it a bit.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


NICE WORK CHRIS....TO BAD I WONT BE IN HEARTLAND THIS COMING YEAR TO SEE IT :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris, the Cutlass looks bad ass bro! I think you're right, the ride height is just a little high. Will look bad ass when you tuck them wheels a little more.  Nice work! :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks damn good!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!!

Frank, that sucks, I was hoping you'd get to make it out again. But maybe you can make it another time.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:SUPERRRRRRRRRR NICEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2010, 06:27 PM~19060075
> *Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> Frank, that sucks, I was hoping you'd get to make it out again. But maybe you can make it another time.
> *


YEA BUT I WILL BE THERE IN 2012  THE REASON I WONT BE THERE THIS COMING YEAR IS BECAUSE OUR BABY IS DUE AROUND THAT TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 14 2010, 11:41 AM~19064396
> *YEA BUT I WILL BE THERE IN 2012   THE REASON I WONT BE THERE THIS COMING YEAR IS BECAUSE OUR BABY IS DUE AROUND THAT TIME!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, thats alittle more important then some show.  

And I dunno if any of us will make the 2012 show seeing how the world is gonna end and all. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 14 2010, 12:45 PM~19065353
> *:
> 
> And I dunno if any of us will make the 2012 show seeing how the world is gonna end and all.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!*

:run: :run:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 14 2010, 03:45 PM~19065353
> *Yeah, thats alittle more important then some show.
> 
> And I dunno if any of us will make the 2012 show seeing how the world is gonna end and all.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS ENDING IN DEC THE SHOW WILL BE IN JUNE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:34 PM~10801813
> *Here's another project that I'm gonna try to get finshed before the up coming show.
> 80's Mustang
> 
> ...



SEXY


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Pretty much got the 442 done. Just some little stuff left to do. I'll get some better pics later once I get everything done. :cheesy: 

I love this kit, but the chrome sucks and comes off really easy.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that came out really nice i didnt have problems with the chrome except a scuff on the window pillar.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Olds came out really nice bro!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

The OLDS is SWEEEEEEEET. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2010, 12:20 AM~19140051
> *Pretty much got the 442 done. Just some little stuff left to do. I'll get some better pics later once I get everything done.  :cheesy:
> 
> I love this kit, but the chrome sucks and comes off really easy.
> ...



this came out sick biggC!! givin me motivation for my cutty!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2010, 03:20 AM~19140051
> *Pretty much got the 442 done. Just some little stuff left to do. I'll get some better pics later once I get everything done.  :cheesy:
> 
> I love this kit, but the chrome sucks and comes off really easy.
> ...



That shits smooth Bigg C. You do some clean ass work!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! Gonna try and finsh it up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAN OH MAN,, THIS IS NICE..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here what I've been working on the last couple weeks. It's a 1/10th R/C Escalade that I'm doing for a customer. They wanted it painted up like their stock Escalade. Now it wouldn't be to bad but it's a toy R/C so it took me an hour to get it apart, and around 2 hours to sand all the damn mold lines off....which I missed a few, but I can live with em. I still have some painting to do on it and it'll be ready for clear.....if the weather holds out that is cause it's starting to get damn cold here. 

 
Before








After


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey C nice work. But the things people have us working on. lol I'll be looking to see it done.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 30 2010, 05:27 PM~19202617
> *Here what I've been working on the last couple weeks. It's a 1/10th R/C Escalade that I'm doing for a customer. They wanted it painted up like their stock Escalade. Now it wouldn't be to bad but it's a toy R/C so it took me an hour to get it apart, and around 2 hours to sand all the damn mold lines off....which I missed a few, but I can live with em. I still have some painting to do on it and it'll be ready for clear.....if the weather holds out that is cause it's starting to get damn cold here.
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty bad ass... i havent seen this r/c out yet..i want to find a r/c pick up chevy or ford....ill be watchin to see what else you do to this..nice work so far..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I think they said they got the Escalade at Radio Shack, but not sure when, so you might try there.

Did a quick build '63 Impala for a guy. Nothing fancy, just out of box with parts box wheels. Has an engine but not detailed. Wanted kind of a Pro touring look and this is what I came up with.  

























Thinking about doing this up next.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2010, 04:14 AM~19234725
> *Thanks guys!!  I think they said they got the Escalade at Radio Shack, but not sure when, so you might try there.
> 
> Did a quick build '63 Impala for a guy. Nothing fancy, just out of box with parts box wheels. Has an engine but not detailed. Wanted kind of a Pro touring look and this is what I came up with.
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2010, 04:14 AM~19234725
> *Thanks guys!!  I think they said they got the Escalade at Radio Shack, but not sure when, so you might try there.
> 
> Did a quick build '63 Impala for a guy. Nothing fancy, just out of box with parts box wheels. Has an engine but not detailed. Wanted kind of a Pro touring look and this is what I came up with.
> ...


what color is this that looks nice!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 10:33 AM~19235357
> *what color is this that looks nice!
> *


Thanks!! HOK Cobalt Blue over Silver.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2010, 05:14 AM~19234725
> *Thanks guys!!  I think they said they got the Escalade at Radio Shack, but not sure when, so you might try there.
> 
> Did a quick build '63 Impala for a guy. Nothing fancy, just out of box with parts box wheels. Has an engine but not detailed. Wanted kind of a Pro touring look and this is what I came up with.
> ...


I see u puting in work bro. Nice! Like too see that bike frame, know u have some off the hook ideals.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice work Chris


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2010, 12:20 AM~19140051
> *Pretty much got the 442 done. Just some little stuff left to do. I'll get some better pics later once I get everything done.  :cheesy:
> 
> I love this kit, but the chrome sucks and comes off really easy.
> ...



Nice... Tha inti's and color combo's SAVV bro... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-notch work!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!

Here's whats next on the bench.

























And I got the BIG Escalade just about ready for clear. Got the pinstripes added and the mirror brackets painted. Now I just have to clean up some dust thats on the hood and roof.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work going on here.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 13 2010, 04:24 PM~19316264
> *Nice work going on here.
> *


Thanks D!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Layed some clear today. :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:55 PM~19380653
> *Layed some clear today.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




Looks SLICK bro... :wow: :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been a minute since I've worked on anything. Here's what I've been up to the last few days.


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2011, 08:44 PM~20000028
> *Been a minute since I've worked on anything. Here's what I've been up to the last few days.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice wip C.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2011, 07:44 PM~20000028
> *Been a minute since I've worked on anything. Here's what I've been up to the last few days.
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE elaborate on the wheels


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 2 2011, 07:50 PM~20000075
> *PLEASE elaborate on the wheels
> *


They came off a diecast Challenger I picked up about a year ago.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20000145
> *They came off a diecast Challenger I picked up about a year ago.
> *


They look damn good on there bro! :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

those are some sick rides biggc, keep pics coming homie!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Bigg C like the chop and channel on the roof. Looking better then good!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 2 2011, 06:46 PM~20000552
> *Hey Bigg C like the chop and channel on the roof. Looking better then good!
> *


x2 the mopar is sweet too..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

liken that truck bro cant wait to see what u have in store for the paint job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck is sick bro! Nice work in here as always!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

jesus!!! the builds in here are sick!!! love the fab work on the ford pick up! the detail on all the others is inspiring!!!

fantstic work and thank you for showing us you steps, and offering advise to those who soak it up!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Build are lookin good biggc :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE C!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2010, 02:20 AM~19140051
> *Pretty much got the 442 done. Just some little stuff left to do. I'll get some better pics later once I get everything done.  :cheesy:
> 
> I love this kit, but the chrome sucks and comes off really easy.
> ...


I missed this. Love those 442's.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Some nice ass builds in here that's for sure.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:59 PM~19983888
> *I seam to have A.D.D with my wagon and can't keep it in fromt of me.  :uh:
> One of these days I'll get back to it.  :biggrin:
> *


 



 :biggrin: from the wagon train..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 03:56 PM~20022512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm getting it back out this week to try and finish it up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that what friends are for..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 12:56 PM~20022512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: He did some funny shit on Saving Silverman.... 
"We can't kill her coach"
" Sure you can, what have I always told you boys?"
" If you can dream it, you can achieve it"
"Thats right, now go on out there and snuff that bitch out"

Sorry Chris for the mini hydro moment


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

see you in salina april 2nd if your going
your 442 is killer love the color


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Mar 7 2011, 09:14 AM~20033600
> *see you in salina april 2nd if your going
> your 442 is killer love the color
> *


Thanks!! I wanted to go but had some family issues to deal with and couldn't make it.





It was super nice out today....almost 90 degrees, so I got some painting done. Nothing real fancy though, but it was nice to use the air brush again. :biggrin: 

Nash Bridges '71 Cuda I'd doing for my local clubs contest in June. I'm also working on the Mustang from the movie Bullit, but had some clear issues so next nice day I'll have it recleared.








My Nephews '70 Camaro he painted.
















A Ferrari 360 Modena that I'm doing a quick build on to get myself back into building.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 10 2011, 01:11 AM~20301149
> *Nice bro. :thumbsup:
> *





x-2...............chris always come correct


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good chris!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 9 2011, 11:58 PM~20301070
> *Thanks!!  I wanted to go but had some family issues to deal with and couldn't make it.
> It was super nice out today....almost 90 degrees, so I got some painting done. Nothing real fancy though, but it was nice to use the air brush again.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Sweet projects bro ! I'm diggin' that Camaro !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 10 2011, 06:58 AM~20301070
> *Thanks!!  I wanted to go but had some family issues to deal with and couldn't make it.
> It was super nice out today....almost 90 degrees, so I got some painting done. Nothing real fancy though, but it was nice to use the air brush again.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!! I hope to get these finished up this week, and Tyler will be back up next friday to finish up the Camaro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Finished up the Cuda. I have to touch up some spots and fix the foil on the rear but other then that it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice and clean....looks good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 21 2011, 01:53 PM~20390260
> *Nice and clean....looks good.
> *


X3.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats clean! nice work C :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

excellent work bro looks like the real thing


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice work bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

very clean chris!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

NICe work bro ! Nash is somewhere smiling now ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I'll post the Mustang as soon as I get it done. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Do work "C" :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I finished off the Bullitt Mustang. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2011, 03:09 PM~20416773
> *I finished off the Bullitt Mustang.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2011, 06:09 PM~20416773
> *I finished off the Bullitt Mustang.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





sweet! looks good C! is that box stock?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 07:44 AM~20438242
> *sweet! looks good C! is that box stock?
> *


Thanks!! Yeah kinda....no interior, no engine. It's a build for my local clubs contest in June. They either give them away or auction them off.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 28 2011, 11:23 PM~20443924
> *Thanks!!  Yeah kinda....no interior, no engine. It's a build for my local clubs contest in June. They either give them away or auction them off.
> *




i was just askin to see if you did something to the suspension, because the ride height looks good like that!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2011, 07:19 AM~20446185
> *i was just askin to see if you did something to the suspension, because the ride height looks good like that!
> *


Oh, nope thats how it comes.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE CUDA AND STANG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got this done late lastnight. My nephew was building it for a kid he goes to school with, but he couldn't get it finished due to other things he had going on, so I took it and finished it up for him.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Finished up the Challenger. :cheesy: 
Sorry pics are kind of grainy, not sure why.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

quit playin with my emotions lol................ post pics of the blazer foo! :biggrin: 

and did you use a usa1 leafs and axels on that too? i spy! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 07:38 PM~20648387
> *quit playin with my emotions lol................ post pics of the blazer foo! :biggrin:
> 
> and did you use a usa1 leafs and axels on that too? i spy! :biggrin:
> *


I'll post the pics after I get alittle further on it. Nope not USA1, from Quadzilla. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 08:38 PM~20648387
> *quit playin with my emotions lol................ post pics of the blazer foo! :biggrin:
> 
> and did you use a usa1 leafs and axels on that too? i spy! :biggrin:
> *



No shit huh!! :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice build as always. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!

Here's something alittle different from what I've been building. 
Toyota Surpa.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its rare to see the amt look that good ive only seen 3 good examples of that car


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BiggC said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Here's something alittle different from what I've been building.
> Toyota Surpa.


Nice!! i never did build this kit! does it come twin turbo and whit the trans am lookin hood scoop hood?!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man your motor work has become amazing. Great job.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Esoteric said:


> its rare to see the amt look that good ive only seen 3 good examples of that car


 Thanks!!



hocknberry said:


> Nice!! i never did build this kit! does it come twin turbo and whit the trans am lookin hood scoop hood?!


 Thanks!! It does come with twin turbos, just not those that I used. And nope I added the scoop, it's from the ram air TA. 



MKD904 said:


> Man your motor work has become amazing. Great job.


 Thanks!! I need to start on other areas of building and get better at those as well.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

BiggC said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!! It does come with twin turbos, just not those that I used. And nope I added the scoop, it's from the ram air TA.
> ...


that came out very clean bro, nice work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Finished up the Impala. Turned out ok for a kinda quick build. 


















































Couple interior shots. I added seat belts and some other things after I took the pics.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice build Chris! Like the colors on it bro. :thumbsup: Good stuff.


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Impala Is sharp bro, whats that interior color?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Nice build Chris! Like the colors on it bro. :thumbsup: Good stuff.


Thanks!!



kymdlr said:


> Impala Is sharp bro, whats that interior color?


Thanks!! It's the body color, Mystic Teal and Phthalo Blue.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some one been hard at work :thumbsup: Nice, keep it coming .


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

badgas said:


> Some one been hard at work :thumbsup: Nice, keep it coming .


X2 uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump


----------

